# Special - Cheater, Flamer und Co. - Die nervigsten Gamer-Typen im Internet



## TheKhoaNguyen (1. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,749376


----------



## drumnbass (1. Juni 2010)

über so einen mist, wie hier zu lesen ist, kann ich nur lachen..

echt erbärmlich, dass sich pcgames gegen <"noob basher" und wie sie alle heissen nur mit kickendne admins helfen können..
da gehts um spiele, nicht um die wirklichkeit (was jetz "gleiche gewichtsklasse" angeht) - 
"oh nein, ich spiele schlecht und deshalb verdirbt mir der PRO den ganzen spass,
ich brauch jetz einen admin, der ihm auch den spass verdirbt!"
auge um auge - und die ganze welt ist blind

ich hoffe, ihr werbt auch für viele versch. autobahnen für die vielen verschiedenen automarken und höchstgeschwindigkeiten, wäre ja unfair, wenn ein polo von einem ferrari auf der selben strasse überholt wird.. (das wäre ja noob-bashing!)


----------



## Mondsohn (1. Juni 2010)

drumnbass schrieb:


> über so einen mist, wie hier zu lesen ist, kann ich nur lachen..
> 
> echt erbärmlich, dass sich pcgames gegen <"noob basher" und wie sie alle heissen nur mit kickendne admins helfen können..
> da gehts um spiele, nicht um die wirklichkeit (was jetz "gleiche gewichtsklasse" angeht) -
> ...


Also erstmal WAAAS??? Autobahn ist für Dich ein Spiel??? Raser (pros) gegen normale Fahrer (noobs)???
Allein damit hast Du Dich schon reichlich disqualifiziert.

Zu Deinem Themenrelevanten Kommentar: Du kommst als Anfänger in ein Spiel, hast null Ahnung von nix und wirst dann von einem super erfahrenen Player binnen Sekunden von der Map gefegt. Und das immer wieder. Vielleicht verstehst Du das nicht, aber das macht eben keinen Spaß wenn Kreisliga immer gegen Bundesliga spielen muss, denn außer verlieren kann Kreisliga da nichts lernen.

Deshalb sollte Kreisliga unter sich bleiben, bis man genug gelernt hat um aufzusteigen. Sollte eigentlich auch gegen die Ehre eines Pro-Gamers sein, nach Noobs zu suchen um diese zu killen.


Gibt aber halt Typen, die Kleinkinder zusammenschlagen müssen, um sich gut zu fühlen.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (1. Juni 2010)

Also flamer oder einfach Leute, die meinen sich daneben benehmen zu müssen, wandern ohne zu zögern auf der meist durch Addons erweiterten Ignoreliste. 

Wie heisst es doch so schön? Jäger und Sammler.

Cheater sind was anderes. Die werden GM's mitgeteilt. Und wenn sie sich über einige Monate hinweg immer mehr anhäufen, ist es für mich Zeit das Spiel zu deinstallieren (oder falls möglich nur noch im SP zu spielen).

Bei Diablo 2 war das damals der Fall: Eins der besten Spiele, die es je gab. Leider durch dermaßen viele Bots und Cheater (Maphack zB) verseucht, daß es zumindest im Netz unspielbar wurde.
In WoW nervten dann die in immer größeren Massen auftretenden Chinafarmer und Levelup-Bots, gegen die auch tägliche 3-5 Reports an GM's nichts ausrichten konnten.


----------



## baummonster (1. Juni 2010)

Mondsohn schrieb:


> Also erstmal WAAAS??? Autobahn ist für Dich ein Spiel??? Raser (pros) gegen normale Fahrer (noobs)???
> Allein damit hast Du Dich schon reichlich disqualifiziert.


Naja mal schön aufm Teppich bleiben. Es wurde nie gesagt das Autofahren generell ein Spiel sei, noch wurden alle Ferraristi gleich als Raser abgestempelt oder Polo-Fahrer zu Anfängern erklärt...



> Zu Deinem Themenrelevanten Kommentar: Du kommst als Anfänger in ein Spiel, hast null Ahnung von nix und wirst dann von einem super erfahrenen Player binnen Sekunden von der Map gefegt. Und das immer wieder. Vielleicht verstehst Du das nicht, aber das macht eben keinen Spaß wenn Kreisliga immer gegen Bundesliga spielen muss, denn außer verlieren kann Kreisliga da nichts lernen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Gibt aber halt Typen, die Kleinkinder zusammenschlagen müssen, um sich gut zu fühlen.


Ja, richtige "noob-basher" können einem schon den Spaß kaputtmachen, allerdings kommt das auch wirklich sehr auf das eigentliche Spiel bzw dessen Genre an, s.u.



> Deshalb sollte Kreisliga unter sich bleiben, bis man genug gelernt hat um aufzusteigen. Sollte eigentlich auch gegen die Ehre eines Pro-Gamers sein, nach Noobs zu suchen um diese zu killen.


Nujo in MMOs sind solche Starterzonen ja gang und gebe und mMn leider auch wirklich notwendig. Aber was soll man denn zB in Shootern machen? Da is man als Anfänger einfach ne gewisse Zeit am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette, das gehört finde ich aber auch irgendwo dazu. Ich mein ich erwarte einfach nichts anderes wenn ich frisch in ein schon etabliertes Spiel starte als anfangs schlichtweg abgefrühstückt zu werden. Wer sich dann bei sowas über "noob-bashing" beschwert is entweder ein schlechter Verlierer oder geht mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt.

Abhilfe sollen ja die ach so tollen Matchmaking-Mechanismen schaffen. Leider sind die, die ich bisher kenne, völlig fürn Ärmel und nerven nur mit langen Suchzeiten, nicht mit ausgewogenen Spielen.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2010)

Spiele zwar nicht oft online, aber wenn dann finde ich "Quitter" (also je nach Spiel natürlich) am nervigsten.
Also Leute, die - wenn sie feststellen, dass sie nicht mehr gewinnen können - das Spiel nicht mit Anstand zu ende bringen, sondern einfach das Spiel verlassen. Meistens werden die dann zwar auch "abgestraft", aber vielen ist das auch egal. 
Naja und dass Cheaten Online scheiße ist, ist klar.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (1. Juni 2010)

Tach,

also Flamer sind für mich kein Problem.
Ich sag mal, klappern gehört zum Handwerk - brauchst ja nicht drauf zu reagieren, wenn irgendeiner provozieren muss. 

Cheater sind ein anderes Kaliber und müssen hart bestraft werden, am besten mit Hardwarebann oder ähnliches.
 Die machen das Spiel kaputt und nehmen mir den Spaß an der Sache. 
Einem klar Besseren geb ich mich ( wenn auch nur Zähneknirschend) geschlagen, solange er sauber spielt.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (1. Juni 2010)

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung habe ich das Gefühl, dass man in sämtlichen neuen C&C-Spielen Typen treffen kann, die sämtliche der genannten Eigenschaften auf einmal in sich vereinen, sprich sie spielen imer auf der selben Map, immer mit der selben Taktik, immer gegen viel schwächere Spieler, flamen wenn sie dennoch verlieren oder verlassen das Spiel dann mal gleich ganz.
Generell finde ich es aber auch lächerlich, wenn ein erfahrener Spieler mit dem Ziel spielt, Anfänger platt zu machen. Meiner Meinung nach ist der reiz des Spiels gegen menschliche Gegner doch gerade die Herausforderung, gegen einen ebenbürtigen Gegner anzutreten, der mir alles abverlangt.
Zumindest geht es mir so, dass es mir dann am meisten Spaß macht, wenn ich einen gleichstarken oder gar tendenziell stärkeren Gegner besiegen kann.
Anders ausgedrückt denke ich, dass nicht der Sieg das wichtigste am Spiel ist, sondern das Spiel selbst. Wenn ich in einer enorm spannenden Partie knapp verliere, ist das imho allemal unterhaltsamer als ein haushoher Sieg gegen einen Anfänger.

Daher sind "Noob-Basher" in allen Varianten meiner Meinung (neben Cheatern) nach so ziemlich die unterste Stufe in der Gemeinde der Online-Spieler. Denn auch wenn es nur ums Spielen im Internet dreht, sollte ein gewisses Fairplay und respektvoller Umgang doch immer vorhanden sein.


----------



## Mondsohn (1. Juni 2010)

baummonster schrieb:


> Mondsohn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also erstmal WAAAS??? Autobahn ist für Dich ein Spiel??? Raser (pros) gegen normale Fahrer (noobs)???
> ...


Naja, den Autobahnvergleich versteht man aber nunmal genau so, vorallem für mich als Vielfahrer schon ein rotes Tuch wenn jemand so einen Vergleich zieht. Besonders dann, wenn man bei 180 auf der mittlerern Spur bedrängt wird, doch in den LKW auf der rechten Spur auszuweichen, weil der der 220 kann sich für nen Profi hält.

Zum Thema: In Shootern hast Du die Möglichkeit Server aufzustellen, die für Anfänger gedacht sind. Wenn es keinen Singleplayermodus gibt in welchem Du Steuerung und Spielmechanik lernen kannst, sind solche Anfänger-Server einfach nötig. Jetzt stell Dir aber mal vor, da sitzt n Spieler mit 1000 Matches Erfahrung und sucht NUR Gegner, die vll 12 oder 20 Runden auf dem Buckel haben. Sry, beim Spiel und beim Sport gibt es einen Grundsatz: "Fairplay!" Muss man sich nicht dran halten, aber seltsamerweise mag ich Player lieber, die sowas wie einen Ehrenkodex haben.

Hab mich bei SC2-Beta nie beschwert, obwohl ich die ersten 10 Spiele in Folge immer nach wenigen Minuten verloren hatte. War kein Noob-Bashing, die Gegner waren einfach eben besser. Nur als dann in Ligen eingeteilt wurden und ich dann mit gleichstarken Gegnern in einer Gruppe war, hab ich auch die ersten Matches gewonnen. Hat wirklich meine Motivation gesteigert, obwohl ich KEIN dedizidierter Multiplayer bin.

Noob Bashing ist klar wenn jemand auf Anfänger-Server geht obwohl er selbst zu den besseren und erfahreneren Playern gehört. Oder wenn man auf einem allgemeinen Server sich konsequent unerfahrene Gegner sucht. 

Wie gesagt, kein Problem damit zu verlieren. Aber Leute die sich von vorneherein nur schwache Gegner suchen weil sie selbst nicht verlieren können kannst in die Tonne treten.


----------



## DiePoente (1. Juni 2010)

Das Bild mit den Tanks is ja mal geil


----------



## FraXerDS3 (1. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxqeJfzzipE&feature=related

Das fällt mir rgade noch dazu ein


----------



## BigL (1. Juni 2010)

Erst gestern bei Bad Company wurde ich mal wieder als "M60-Noob" beschimpft *seufz* (hatte mit einer Granate einen aus einem Haus rausgetrieben und ihn am Ausgang dann mit der M60 empfangen).
Wenn ich jedesmal losflamen würde, wenn mich ein Sniper niederstreckt, wäre ich mehr am Tippen als am Spielen....


----------



## siggy1992 (1. Juni 2010)

cod6 noobtuber und bbc2 noobtuber omg da geh ich immer ab xd^^


----------



## schnuersi (1. Juni 2010)

Bei BFBC2 finde ich den 40 mm GL wesendlich weniger nervig als das M60.
Camper sind bei diesem Spiel mMn ausreichend entschärft. Ohne Headshot gibt es keinen Instantkill (auf gängige Schußentfernung) und sicher einem bewegten Ziel in den Kopf zu schiessen (inklusive vorhalten und Flugbahn ausgleichen) ist bei BC2 so schwierig das es die meisten Camper nicht hinbekommen. Die, die es schaffen, haben mMn den Kill verdient (von Glückstreffern mal abgesehen) den offensichtlich sind sie ziemlich gut.
Das es so schwierig ist mach für mich den Sniper-Recon auch erst intressant. Ich habe sonst noch nie gerne gesniped (campoen tue ich nie bewegen muß schon sein) aber bei BC2 macht es echt spaß die entfernungen zu schätzen, Aufsatz wählen, bei bedarf vorhalten und dann einen Marksman Headshot zu schaffen (mein Rekord liegt bei MMH +206 Punkte und das war kein Glückstreffer).

Jetzt muß ich aber mal eine Lanze für die Fake-Account-Nutzer brechen.
Ich mache das nämlich machmal auch. Allerdings nicht um n00bs zu bashen oder niedrigen Statswhoregelüsten zu fröhnen, sondern um überhaupt spielen zu können. 
Ich bin bei Company of Heroes ziemlich gut und spiele das Spiel seit dem ursprunglichen Release des Orginalspiels. Wenn ich mit einem Main-Accout versuch einem "Basic match" bei zu treten werde ich entweder rausgeworfen oder die Gegner gehen raus. Ich möchte aber nicht immer auf der Rangliste spielen. Machmal möchte man einfach ein entspanntes Spielchen vor sich hin plätschern lassen. Auf der Rangliste geht das nicht.

Ich möchte auch schon mal mit meinen Freunden zusammen spielen. Die sind aber nicht alle erfahrene CoH spieler (einige sind sogar richtig schlecht/unerfahren). Damit das geht bleibt mir gar nichts anderes übrig als einen neuen Account zu machen.

Allerdings zünde ich kein Microfeuerwerk und überrenne alleine die ganze Karte wenn ich einen Fake-Account benutze. Ich unterstütze die anderen und spiele so vor mich hin. Machmal probiere ich auch irgent einen Unsinn aus or benutze absichtlich Einheiten die man gegen gute Gegner gar nicht benutzen braucht.

Soweit ich das kann versuch ich den Mitspielen nicht ihren Spaß zu nehmen. Absichtlich verlieren tue ich zwar nicht aber mal sollte nicht nur Spaß am gewinnen haben sondern am Spielen an sich.
Ich habe grade zu anfang auch viel mehr verlohren als gewonnen. Das ist eben so. Egal bei welchem Genre oder bei welchem Spiel. Wenn man bei einem Shooter die Map nicht kennt kann man Reaktionen haben wie eine Katze und wird trotzdem vorgeführt.
Das ist bei Nichtcomputerspielen auch nicht anders. Wenn man zum ersten mal spielt verliert man sogar bei Kniffel mit ziemlicher Sicherheit.
Gleich die Flinte ins Korn schmeissen kann also nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## DerFox (1. Juni 2010)

OMFG was habt ihr gekifft das ist mal mit Abstand der sinnloseste Artikel den ich bis jetzt hier gelesen habe.
Ist ja echt schön das ihr über Cheater etc. aufklären möchtet aber eure Tipps dazu und die Erklärungen sind einfach nur drollig dämlich dumm. xD


----------



## Vordack (1. Juni 2010)

drumnbass schrieb:


> über so einen mist, wie hier zu lesen ist, kann ich nur lachen..
> 
> echt erbärmlich, dass sich pcgames gegen <"noob basher" und wie sie alle heissen nur mit kickendne admins helfen können..
> da gehts um spiele, nicht um die wirklichkeit (was jetz "gleiche gewichtsklasse" angeht) -
> ...


Ach, Du bist so ein Noob Basher? Oder einfach ein Kiddie? Sonst kann ich mir so eine Einstellung nicht erklären.

Ich bin Berufstätig und freue mich, wenn ich Abends nach dem Sport nach Hause komme, auf eine schöne Runde Bad Company 2 (1 Stunde?). Ich kann und will nicht jeden Abend vorm PC hocken NUR damit ich immer mithalten kann, dafür ist das leben für mich zu Schade. Allerdings würde ich es klasse finden, gerade wenn ich auf einen Noob-markierten Server gehe, nicht nur von Pros 20 Level über mir abgeschlachtet zu werden. Dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll.

Ach ja, Thema gleiche Gewichtsklasse, Computerspiele sind mittlerweile eine anerkannte Sportart (E-Sport). Bei Sportarten, siehe Boxen, gibt es Gewichtsklassen. Bimmelts da bei Dir was ich andeuten will? 

Soviel zum thema Noob Bashing.

Zu Deinem letzten Absatz muss ich nichts mehr sagen. Ich hab jetzt genug. Soweit Dämmlichkeit in einem Post erlebe ich selbst hier selten.


----------



## drumnbass (1. Juni 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> drumnbass schrieb:
> 
> 
> > über so einen mist, wie hier zu lesen ist, kann ich nur lachen..
> ...



eine antwort, die zu 
"oh nein, ich spiele schlecht und deshalb verdirbt mir der PRO den 
ganzen spass,
ich brauch jetz einen admin, der ihm auch den spass 
verdirbt!"
passt.

ausserdem: ich zitiere baummonster's message-ende:
Nujo in MMOs sind solche Starterzonen ja gang und gebe und mMn leider auch wirklich notwendig. Aber was soll man denn zB in Shootern machen? Da is man als Anfänger einfach ne gewisse Zeit am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette, das gehört finde ich aber auch irgendwo dazu. Ich mein ich erwarte einfach nichts anderes wenn ich frisch in ein schon etabliertes Spiel starte als anfangs schlichtweg abgefrühstückt zu werden. Wer sich dann bei sowas über "noob-bashing" beschwert is entweder ein schlechter Verlierer oder geht mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt.

btw: bitte einen deutschkurs besuchen, danke


----------



## BlackFog (1. Juni 2010)

> eine antwort, die zu
> "oh nein, ich spiele
> schlecht und deshalb verdirbt mir der PRO den
> ganzen spass,
> ...


Wenn es keine speziell gekennzeichnete Server gibt läßt es sich nicht vermeiden das gute Spieler auf Anfänger treffen.Gibt es jedoch diese muss man schon ein hochgradig asozialer Mensch sein um solch elementare Spielregeln zu ignorieren.Also entweder du hast nicht im Ansatz begriffen was hier das Thema ist oder du gehörst selbst zu diesem Geschmeiß.


btw:

Wenn man selbst nicht fähig oder gewillt ist auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten ist man besser still.Es sei denn du pinkelst gerne gegen den Wind.


----------



## schnuersi (1. Juni 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> "...Ich bin Berufstätig und freue mich, wenn ich Abends nach dem Sport nach Hause komme, auf eine schöne Runde Bad Company 2 (1 Stunde?). Ich kann und will nicht jeden Abend vorm PC hocken NUR damit ich immer mithalten kann, dafür ist das leben für mich zu Schade. Allerdings würde ich es klasse finden, gerade wenn ich auf einen Noob-markierten Server gehe, nicht nur von Pros 20 Level über mir abgeschlachtet zu werden. Dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll..."



Kann ich für meinen Teil voll nachvollziehen. 
Unter der Woche kann ich auch nur abends ein paar Stündchen spielen. Die Zeit die man dann dafür hat möchte man auch angenehm nutzen.

Allerdings funktionieren Anfänger oder low-lvl Server mMn gar nicht. Solche Server würden nur Schlechtspieler und n00bbasher anziehen. Siehe Problematik Fake-Account.
Ausserdem bringt es einem mMn nicht wirklich weiter wenn man nur mit schlecht bzw unerfahrenen Spielern zusammenspielt. Wie sollte man dann besser werden?
Das lvl das man von irgenteinem Spiel zugewiesen bekommt hat mMn sowieso kaum Aussagekraft (besten Falls bei WoW und anderen MMORPG). Grade bei BFBC2 nicht. Wenn, dann intressieren die freigespielten Waffen und von denen sind die guten nicht an das Lvl gebunden.

Das jeder der ein Lvl über 20 hat ein Pro ist halte ich nicht nur für ein Gerücht sondern schlicht für Falsch. Auch mit Lvl 50 kann man Schlechtspieler sein (Lvl 50 Dogtags anyone? Ich sammle die inzwischen). Die Lvl bei BFBC2 sagen nur etwas darüber aus wie oft einer Spielt nicht wie gut er ist. Da intressiert die KD ratio uÄ schon eher.

Ansonsten kann man sich bei BC2 durchaus die Server Infos ansehen und daraus schliessen was momentan abläuft bevor man joint. Die Punkteverteilung ist zB sehr Aussagekräfte. Ebenso Clantags.
Man kann schon schöne kuschelige Server finden auf denen man mithalten kann ohne daß einem die Schweißperlen auf der Stirn stehen.

Meißt würde es aber schon reichen wenn wenigstens einer aus dem Eigenenteam mal die Spottaste nutzen würde... im Ernst das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!


----------



## schnuersi (1. Juni 2010)

BlackFog schrieb:


> Gibt es jedoch diese muss man schon ein hochgradig asozialer Mensch sein um solch elementare Spielregeln zu ignorieren.


Die Erfahrung zeigt aber nunmal das es auf der Welt von eben diesen Menschen nur so wimmelt.

Bei dem Versuch sich vor denen zu schützen bietet man ihnen nur ein besseres Ziel.

Ich weiß nicht ob Du auch mal Admin auf einem Server warst. Ich war und bin es. Auch die Admins wollen primär selber spielen und nicht den unbezahlten (genaugeonemmen zahlen die Admins sogar dafür denn die bezahlen der Server) Kinderegerärtener für irgentwelche Vollasis spielen.
Wenn man jeden der gegen irgentwelche Regeln verstößt kicken würde käme man nicht mehr zum spielen. Selbst mit guten Admintools und Skripten wird das sehr schnell eine Vollzeitbeschäftigung. Mit dem Resultat das man die Regeln lieber gleicht läßt und sich nur noch ganz extreme Fälle vornimmt.


----------



## BlackFog (1. Juni 2010)

Das man nicht rund um die Uhr aufpassen kann ist klar.Aber wenn man seinen Server als Server für Anfänger anbietet sollte man so gut wie möglich darauf achten das keine "Pros" ihr unwesen treiben.Aber wie du schon sagst,es wimmelt nur so von diesem Gesocks.


----------



## mxpr (1. Juni 2010)

Mich persönlich stören die Flamer noch mehr als die Leute die ihre 40mm Granaten oder mit Raketenwerfern feuern.


----------



## FraXerDS3 (1. Juni 2010)

Hm.. 
Ich finde, die Lagger passen auch noch ganz gut in die Liste


----------



## drumnbass (1. Juni 2010)

BlackFog schrieb:


> > eine antwort, die zu
> > "oh nein, ich spiele
> > schlecht und deshalb verdirbt mir der PRO den
> > ganzen spass,
> ...


   naja, wenigstens die satzzeichen treff ich, im gegensatz zu dir..
natürlich verstehe ich die materie, aber dass noobs sich nicht weiterbilden wollen (ihre fähigkeiten im spiel), ist mir neu - man lernt nämlich nur von besseren.
aber das vergessen hier alle, hauptsache auf mich bashen, weil ich als noob nicht nur mit andern noobs spielen würde.
und ja, wenn ich ein pro auf einem server bin (oder wäre), würde ich die dortigen noobs natürlich wegbashen - wer das nicht tut, spielt wie ein vegetarier auf einer schlachtfeier..
nämlich komplett falsch!


----------



## besterino (1. Juni 2010)

Noch verallgemeinernder, verkürzt und nach "heile Welt schreiend" hätte man diesen "Artikel" wohl kaum verfassen können. Die Tips (nach Admin rufen) sind auch 1a - genauso wie die Hinweise, dass jemand der ein Team/Spieler permanent mit Headshots erlegt quasi cheaten MUSS. Wenn man sich die Tips zu herzen nehmen würde, könnte man eigentlich gegen niemanden spielen, gegen den man (vor allem als Anfänger) verliert. Geht ja nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.

Von irgendwelchen Spielweisen auf den dahinter liegenden Typen schließen zu wollen ist m.E. schon sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Klar, wirklich gut spielt heutzutage ja keiner mehr, muss ja cheaten oder 08/15 Taktik/Vorgehen oder 'ne Wurst sein. Manmanman. 

Welcher Autor wurde denn bei Euch in jüngerer Vergangenheit in so vielen Spielen so ordentlich abgezogen, dass dieses Werk dabei herauskam?


----------



## schnuersi (1. Juni 2010)

BlackFog schrieb:


> Das man nicht rund um die Uhr aufpassen kann ist klar.Aber wenn man seinen Server als Server für Anfänger anbietet sollte man so gut wie möglich darauf achten das keine "Pros" ihr unwesen treiben.


Genau darum macht es ja keiner.


----------



## He11banan (1. Juni 2010)

Flamer: Kommt nur mir das so vor oder ist der Umgangston in Onlinespielen in den letzten Jahren merklich aggressiver geworden?

Ich bin ja noch nicht so lange im "Business" aber als ich damals mit Rainbowsix Ravenshield anfing online zu zocken da kam es noch selten vor dass mir jemand gewünscht hat meine Mutter solle an Krebs sterben. Ich hab kein Problem wenn mich jemand als Mother****er beschimpft (wenn es denn nötig ist), aber solche "Nettigkeiten" können mir schon den Spielspass verderben. Leider kommt es selten vor dass solche Aussagen geahndet werden.

"unfaire" Strategien: Ich verstehe nicht warum es für viele ein so grosses Problem ist wenn ich auf einem MW2 Server mit dem Granatenwerfer herumlaufe. Für irgendetwas gibt es doch private Spiele bei denen man sich auswählen kann mit wem man spielen möchte.

Allgemein kommt es mir beim zocken  so vor als würden viele Leute die Problematik viel zu ernst sehen. Entspannt euch und wenn ihr ohne kiddies spielen wollt dann spielt in einer Liga oder privat.

Grüsse He11banan


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Juni 2010)

drumnbass schrieb:


> BlackFog schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn man selbst nicht fähig oder gewillt ist auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten ist man besser still.Es sei denn du pinkelst gerne gegen den Wind.
> ...


Ich hoffe das mit den Satzzeichen war jetzt Ironie. 

Wenn nicht war es der peinlichste Flame den man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## xotoxic242 (1. Juni 2010)

...und es wird Flame mit Flame vergolden!!!!!! *lol*


----------



## Hemi667 (1. Juni 2010)

Ein Video von mir zur starcraft 2. Ein Rush! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j57ENZeNfZM


----------



## Maiernator (1. Juni 2010)

FraXerDS3 schrieb:


> Hm..
> Ich finde, die Lagger passen auch noch ganz gut in die Liste


   Oh JA!
Gibt nix schlimmeres als ne schöne Runde zu spielen und eine Spieminute dauert in Echtzeit 2-5 Minuten. Verdirbt einem den ganzen Spass.


----------



## Raubhamster (1. Juni 2010)

Ihr habt etwas vergessen 
In C&C sehe ich oft Leute die 90% Loss haben, aber extrem gut spielen. 
Bevor sie gewinnen quitten sie, damit sie noch bei Noobspielen mitmachen können. 
Naja, mein Account hat auch so eine Statistik, aber ich spiele halt immer 6er FFA. 
Und dank der nervigen Kiddies und Cheatern habe ich zudem viele Verbindungsabbrüche...Ich liebe das Game, aber manchmal bringt mich die "Community" zur Weißglut. Und das mit der Lieblingsmap kenne ich nur zu gut. 
Trete ich gegen Leute auf "der Standartmap im 1v1" Tournament Desert an, ziehe ich oft den kürzeren weil ich diese nie spiele, auf anderen hingegen, die ich auch sehr selten spiele, nennt man mich Cheater, weil die mit ihrem 90% Wins Account gegen mich mit meinem 90% Loss Account verlieren. 
Solche Typen wird es leider immer geben, die Anonymität gibt ihnen halt ein sicheres Gefühl...


----------



## FraXerDS3 (1. Juni 2010)

He11banan schrieb:


> ....
> 
> "unfaire" Strategien: Ich verstehe nicht warum es für viele ein so grosses Problem ist wenn ich auf einem MW2 Server mit dem Granatenwerfer herumlaufe. Für irgendetwas gibt es doch private Spiele bei denen man sich auswählen kann mit wem man spielen möchte.
> 
> ....



Der Punkt ist, dass man mit dem Granatwerfer nur irgendwo in die Nähe schießen muss.
Und das hat nichts mit Können zu tuen, das kann jeder Hannes.
Und das kann einem echt den Spielspaß nehmen, wenn man mal richtig abgeht, einen schönen Killstreak hat und dann von so einem Vollidioten mit Granatwerfer abgeschossen wird.
Und am schlimmsten ist es, wenn JEDER sich über ihn aufregt, bittet, er solle den Granatwerfer doch lassen, und er antwortet einfach nicht und noobt weiter rum.


:-/


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. Juni 2010)

ihr habt wen vergessen^^ nennen wir ihn "waiter"
Leute die einfach nur dumm auf n Spawnpoint von nem Fahrzeug rumstehen und nichts machen außer mit dem zu fahren und zu warten


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Juni 2010)

drumnbass schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ihr werbt auch für viele versch. autobahnen für die vielen verschiedenen automarken und höchstgeschwindigkeiten, wäre ja unfair, wenn ein polo von einem ferrari auf der selben strasse überholt wird.


   Ganz richtig Michael Schumacher hat auch nix in seinem Formel 1 Boliden auf der A2 verloren.


----------



## Cornholio85 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich denke im Grunde gibt es in Onlinespielen nur 2 Arten von Spielern.
Die einen können verlieren und die stört es nicht.
Und die anderen können es eben nicht.
Und letztere greifen dann gern zu oben genannten Methoden.
Sicher ist Gewinnen toll aber wenn alle nur Gewinnen würden 
gäbs keine Gewinner mehr weil niemand mehr verliert wo wäre da
der Sinn? Ich spiele selbst WoW und BfBC2 (früher viel cs und cod)
und der Ton ist im Laufe der Jahre immer rauer geworden. 
Kaum jemand ist sich noch dessen bewusst das man aus Niederlagen 
auch lernen kann. Wenn ich zum Beispiel abgeschossen werde schreibe ich 
nicht erstmal Zeilenlange Flames in irgendwelche Channels das Noob XY
gar nix drauf hat und mit Waffe XY "rumgimpt" ich überleg mir lieber
wie kann ich ihn das nächste mal überlisten. Das führt dann tatsächlich zu
einer verbesserung der Spielleistung. Ich denke am Eindrucksvollsten ist
das Phänomen in WoW, ich will jetzt nicht alle Spieler über einen Kamm scheren, 
ich kenne Gott sei Dank noch genug andere Beispiele, aber je besser das Equip eines 
Spielers ist, destso eingebildeter und arroganter ist er auch. Ich denke es ist so eine Art Gewinnsucht. Man erzielt erfolge und will immer mehr davon bekommt man sie nicht wird man aggressiv so scheint es mir jedenfalls. Oder man weicht aus um sich seine Erfolge auf andere Art und Weise zu holen.


----------



## Tikky (1. Juni 2010)

Cornholio85 schrieb:


> je besser das Equip eines
> Spielers ist, destso eingebildeter und arroganter ist er auch.



Das ist der so genannte E-Penis


----------



## schnuersi (2. Juni 2010)

FraXerDS3 schrieb:


> He11banan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Punkt ist, dass man mit dem Granatwerfer nur irgendwo in die Nähe schießen muss.
> ...


Das ist so pauschal nicht richtig.
Die 40 mm Granate macht 100 Dam in 1,8 m Umkreis dann wird es weniger. Bei 5 m ist der Schaden auf 0 gefallen.
Für einen Instantkill muß sie schon sehr nah am Gegner landen. Wenn man Bodyarmor ( HP *1,25) nutzt ist nur noch ein Volltreffer ein Instantkill.
Mit dem Verbesserten Explosivschaden macht man Schaden * 1,25 hebt sich also mit der Body Armor genau auf.

Man kann mit ganz einfachen Methoden verhindern das jeder Schlechtspieler eine Granate nah genaug an einen heran bekommt um Instantkills zu erzielen.
Gute Stellungswahl und, noch besser, viel bewegen hilft. Wenn man sich nicht direkt vor oder hinter eine Wand (oder ein anderes Hindernis) stellt ist es ziemlich schwierig eine 40 mm Granate zu plazieren. Von oben nach unten Kämpfen hilft auch.
Die Leute die es schaffen einen laufenden Gegner auf größere Entfernungen sicher mit einer 40 mm Granate aus zu schalten sind keine n00bs mehr sondern die haben das geübt. Selbiges gilt für die jenigen die Körpertreffer mit dem 40 mm GL auf größere Entfernungen als Messerdistanz schaffen. 
Nur so zum üben geht das zB mit den Rauchgranten auch. Wenn man damit jemanden auf kurze Entfernung voll trifft ist der hin. Sonst passiert dem nichts. 
Also los und Goldsterne mit den Rauchgranaten machen wenn ihr meint das ist so einfach!

Ich werde recht selten vom 40 mm GL umgeschossen. Klar haut einen auch mal die Splash Damage um wenn man angeschossen ist. Aber das machen meine Granten (40 mm und Hand-) auch.
Am Sturmgewehr ist nunmal der GL. Wenn das Magazin leer ist oder vor mir mehrer Gegner ein Atomziel bilden wird der GL eben benutzt. Selbiges gilt für die Cornercamper die sich immer in den Häusern verstecken. Granate vor die Wand und wenn der noch steht mit dem Gewehr hinterher. Auch gegen den Humvee bzw Vodnik und das Partoullienboot wirken Granaten oft Wunder.

Ich persönlich würde auf den 40 mm GL zu gunsten von C4 verzichten. Dann muß ich mich nicht auf andere verlassen was die Panzernahbekämpfung angeht. Aber das geht numal nicht, da Die klassenfreien Waffen derart schlecht sind, daß ich mir selber ins Knie schiessen würde.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (2. Juni 2010)

Das kann man so nun auch wieder net sagen, die klassunspezifischen Waffen sind schon recht stark, mit der SAIGA kann man z.B. mit ein wenig Übung und dem Schrotflintenupgrade für mehr Muni im Lauf locker ein ganzes Squad alleine ausknipsen ohne nachzuladen (besonders delikat: das Ding als Sniper nehmen, wenn man dank Bewegungssensoren weiß von wo der Feind kommen wird ist das teil Garant für nen Frag auf ~kurze Distanz  ).... auch habe ich mit C4 immer nen Heidenspaß, auf der Treppe/an  Wänden zu Hauf dran geklebt ist das Zeug ein Garant für ne Menge Fun in  Häusern (Port Valdez MCOMs, muahahaha, defusen unmöglich, dank Sprengfalle)

Zum N00btube-Launcher: Immer noch ziemlich nervig,  da trotz Nerf vor ein paar Wochen es immer noch mehr als genug Leute  gibt die auf ihrer Munikosten in irgendner Ecke hocken und ihre Nades  herumspamen .... zugegeben: Ich hab auch Platin auf dem GL - im  "Stadtkampf" ist das Ding unverzichtbar, Gegner hinter dicken Mauern  fragen ja geradezu danach dort mit ner Nade weggefischt zu werden - war  dabei aber größtenteils in Bewegung, zumal mir persönlich eh der Rauchgranatenwerfer besser gefällt, gerade als Angreifer auf Rush-Karten ist das Ding imo unverzichtbar, da man nur so die paar sekunden  Sichtschutz vor direktem MG-Sperrfeuer am MCOM bekommt (gut, ist im Grunde normal das erst mal ~5 feindliche Granaten wahllos in den Nebel fliegen ...) um das Ding scharf zu machen, sterben tut man trotzdem meist wegen Granaten im Nebel, aber dafür ist ja der Medic hinter einem da. ^^


----------



## omfgnoobs (2. Juni 2010)

Punkte pushende Teamkill Medics sind ganz schlimm


----------



## LWHAbaddon (2. Juni 2010)

Die schlimmste Spielerart wurde vergessen:
Grief-Player
Spieler, die nur online gehen um anderen den Spielspaß zu verderben.
Gibt's in jedem MMO. Auf PvP-Shards kann man, wenn man selbst nur am twinken ist was dagegen machen. Ansonsten können nur Freunde oder GM's helfen.

In Diablo 2 rannten sog. Playerkiller herum, die versuchten, ähnlich wie Griefplayer, in Spiele reinzugehen und dort schwächere Spieler zu überfallen. Nur war es in Diablo 2 gut möglich sowas blitzschnell zu kontern. 
Daher gab es dort als "Konterklasse" PKK's (Playerkiller-killer). War irgendwie ganz lustig in dem Spiel.


----------



## Krampfkeks (2. Juni 2010)

No1-Obaruler schrieb:


> .......zugegeben: Ich hab auch Platin auf dem GL - .........


 das is eh immer das geilste - dank den sternen sieht man den GL/NTL-deppen gleich.
wurde gestern ca 12 mal im selben spiel weggenuked - immer vom selben der 3 (?) Goldsterne oder so auf ihm hatte -.-" hat er mich einmal mit der normalen Waffe dawischt hatte er grad mal n bronzestern drauf - noch fragen?


----------



## SquidBob (2. Juni 2010)

Eine 40mm- Granate bekomme ich eigentlich nur noch recht selten vor die Füße.
Viel mehr kann man Leute beobachten, die mit der Carl Gustav inkl. Explosions- und Raketenupgrade rumlaufen.
Man müsste sagen, ausschließlich rumlaufen.
Ich lebe ja immer in der Illusion, dass man Raketenwerfer nur benutzt, wenn das Magazin der SMG leer ist oder wenn man versucht Fahrzeuge auszuschalten.
Wie gesagt, es ist eine Illusion, viele benutzen sie als Hauptwaffe. Und wenn man an dem Gegner so nah steht, dass man ihn messern könnte, das ist ihm egal, er feuert trotzdem seine Raketen ab...

Nachdem ich neulich mal wieder einen Carl Gustav- Schützen als Nemesis hatte, habe ich auf einer Statistikseite festgestellt, dass dieser schon über 3800 Kills mit der Waffe hatte.
Und ich habe gesehen, dass er über 2500 Kills mit der GOL hat, was darauf schließt, dass er wo die Scharfschützengewehre noch mächtiger waren, ausschließlich diese genommen hat und bei Umstellung zur neuen "Noobwaffe" gewechselt ist.
Und ich habe es getestet, mit CG inkl. gennanter Upgrades kann man wirklich relativ schnell eine hohe Killstreak erreichen, aber trotzdem benutze ich ihn nicht.
Denn ich kann mich nicht darüber aufregen, wenn ich ihn selber benutzen würde 

Schlimm sind auch Medics, die jemanden wiederbeleben, obwohl dieser direkt in der Schussbahn eines Panzers steht - und das mehrmals!

Solangsam macht das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr, schöne Schussgefechte mit Sturmgewehren, SMGs etc. hat man leider nur noch selten und das ist traurig


----------



## schnuersi (2. Juni 2010)

No1-Obaruler schrieb:


> "Das kann man so nun auch wieder net sagen, die klassunspezifischen Waffen sind schon recht stark, mit der SAIGA kann man z.B. mit ein wenig Übung und dem Schrotflintenupgrade für mehr Muni im Lauf locker ein ganzes Squad alleine ausknipsen ohne nachzuladen ..."


Die Autoschrotflinten sind kein Vergleich zur AN 94.
Wenn ich schon eine Flinte nehmen würde dann wäre es die Neostead (läd doppelt so schnell nach). Die automatischen sind einfach zu ungenau (Streuung mit den Flintenlaufgeschossen ist zu groß) und man braucht drei Treffer bzw zwei Kopftreffer für einen Kill. Die Repetierschrotflinten brauchen nur zwei Treffer oder einen Kopfschuss. Ein Kopschuss aus einer Repetierschrotflinte tötet dank dem mal drei Headshotmodifikator auch alles auf jede Entfernung. Ausserdem haben die Flintenlaufgeschosse so eine Art Headseeker. Auf große Entfernung trifft man sehr oft den Kopf obwohl man ihn eigentlich gar nicht mehr erkennt.
Aber auch hier ist die Streuung zu groß. Dadurch hat man ein Zufallsmoment was das treffen angeht. Man schießt einfach zu oft daneben. Durch die niedrige Feuerrate kann man das oft nicht kompensieren.
Das größere Magazin würde ich niemals nehmen denn das belegt das Slot der Body Armor.

Möglicherweise unterscheidet sich die 40 mm GL Problematik auch auf verschiedenen Servern. Nach dem letzten Patch hat das aus meiner subjektiven Sicht stark nachgelassen. Ebenso wie das CG gespamme. Das kann aber auch am individuellen Spielstiel liegen.
Mir gehen zur Zeit, wenn überhaupt, die M60 + Magnum Ammo Abenteuer Dauerfeuer n00bs auf den Keks.

Goldsterne für den Gl bekommt man übrigens doppelt so schnell wie für normale Waffen (50 statt 100 kills). Wenn man viel Assault spielt bekommt man die automatisch sehr schnell.
Ich habe für jede Waffe im Spiel mindestens einen Goldstern. Als ich die für die Sturmgewehre gemacht habe sind x Sterne für den GL einfach so dazu gekommen. Ist wie mit der Handgranate und der Pistole.

P.S.:
Griefer gibt es eigentlich nur bei MMORPGs. Die sind das Gegenteil von Carebears. Bei den meisten anderen Spielen geht es darum den bzw die anderen Spieler platt zu machen.

P.S.S.:
Die CG ist auch genervt worden.
Mometan hat sie praktisch die selben Stats wie der 40 mm GL (ausser gegen Fahrzeuge). Der Radius der Splash Damage ist etwas größer aber das ist es (abgesehen von der Flugbahn). Body Armor FTW!

Auf was für Servern spielt ihr denn?


----------



## drumnbass (2. Juni 2010)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> drumnbass schrieb:
> 
> 
> > BlackFog schrieb:
> ...


sagte der peinlichste antwort-flamer .. der nicht weiss, was ein beistrich ist..


----------



## FraXerDS3 (2. Juni 2010)

schnuersi schrieb:


> FraXerDS3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > He11banan schrieb:
> ...



Der Post, den ich zitierte, bezog sich auf Call of Duty.
Ebenso bezog sich mein Post auf Call of Duty.

Da ist es etwas unpassend, wenn du mich zitierst und dann mit Schadensmodellen von Bad Company 2 kommst


----------



## facopse (2. Juni 2010)

Aus meiner Sicht sagen die Stats (vor allem bei Onlineshootern) ohnehin gar nichts oder nur grob etwas über das Können des Spielers aus.

Die Gesamtpunktzahl, von der die Ranghöhe eines Spielers abhängig ist, ist selber eher von der Spielzeit als vom Können abhängig, weshalb meiner Meinung nach bspw. die Ranglistenführer eher armselige Kellerkinder sind als (automatisch) gute Spieler.

Aus folgender Rechnung könnte man etwas zuverlässiger das Können eines Spielers bewerten:

x = Punkte pro Kill
Gesamtspielzeit = Zeit in Minuten
Gesamtpunkte = sämtliche Punkte abzüglich Teampunkte, Assaultpunkte und Bonuspunkte (durch Archievements, Rangerhöhungen etc.) Optional, da es in den meisten Onlineshootern sowieso nur team-, assault- und Bonuspunkte gibt.

Zur eigentlichen Rechnung:

*(Optional)* Gesamtpunkte / (Gesamtspielzeit * W/L Ratio) = a

Teampunkte / (Gesamtspielzeit * W/L Ratio) = b

(Kills * x) / (Gesamtspielzeit * W/L Ratio)  = c

(Deaths * x) / (Gesamtspielzeit * W/L Ratio) = d

a + b + c - d = Skillwert

x ist spielspezifisch, denn in jedem Spiel bekommt man pro kill verschieden viele Punkte. In BC2 bekäme man z. B. pro Kill 50 Punkte, also beträgt darin Wert x = 50. Würde man x aus der Rechnung raus lassen, würden die Kills und Deaths so geringfügig in die Bewertung miteinfließen, dass kein ernstzunehmendes Ergebnis mehr entstehen kann.

Zwar könnte in diese Rechnung nicht miteinbezogen werden, ob eine Noobwaffe genutzt wurde, aber sie sagt wesentlich mehr über das Können des Spielers aus als die Gesamtpunkte oder Archievements.

Ob ein Spieler in Spielen wie CS, UT, oder ähnlichen kleineren, schnelleren Spielen besser ist als ein anderer, lässt sich meiner Meinung nach ausschließlich anhand von 2-3 mindestens 30-Minütigen 1on1s an jeweils verschiedenen Tagen feststellen. Und dann auch nur, wenn der Score Unterschied entsprechend hoch ist. (bei geringem Unterschied etwa gleich gut) Denn etwas Pech oder einen schlechten Tag hat man immer mal.


----------



## schnuersi (2. Juni 2010)

FraXerDS3 schrieb:


> Ebenso bezog sich mein Post auf Call of Duty.
> 
> Da ist es etwas unpassend, wenn du mich zitierst und dann mit Schadensmodellen von Bad Company 2 kommst


Ja, hab ich übersehen. Dein Post schien auf den ersten Blick allgemein.

Bei COD 4 und 5 ist der GL bzw die Gewehrgranaten auch hemmungslos imba. Zum Glück hat man da noch die Möglichkeit serverseitig was dagegen zu machen.
COD 6 finde ich derartig schlecht das ich es nich all zu lange gespielt habe.
Jemand der COD 6 spielt und sich über imba Waffen aufregt muß mMn schon eine ziemlich masochistische Ader haben. Denn da kann man gar nicht mehr selber eingreifen und nachsteuern. Einzig möflicher Lösungsansatz: nicht mehr spielen. Wenn man das nicht will muß man eben mit n00btubern usw leben. Aber das tut man dann freiwillig.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (2. Juni 2010)

Mir fallen spontan noch 2 weitere nervige Gamer-Typen ein:

1. Bug-Abuser:
Sprich Spieler, welche vorhandene Bugs gandenlos zu ihren Vorteilen ausnutzen. Ein Beispiel wäre der Mothership-Bug aus C&C3, bei dem es möglich, durch ein Wurmloch mit dem Mothership die gegnerische Basis komplett einzuäschern ohne auch nur in der Nähe sein zu müssen.
Es gab auch einen Bug, mit dem man seine Mammut-Panzer unverwundbar machen konnte, welcher auch gern genutzt wurde.
Für jeden fairen Spieler sind solche Chaoten ein Graus, da man selbst wenn man die Mitspieler explizit bittet vorhandene Bugs nicht auszunutzen, niemals sicher sein kann, dass sie es doch tun.

2. Balancing-Abuser:
Spieler, die Schwächen im Game-Balancing exzessiv ausnutzen. Als Beispiel auch hier wieder C&C3, da gab es je nach gearde aktuellem Patch immer Phasen, wo viele Spieler jeweils die aktuellen Balancing-Schwächen genadenlos ausgenutzt haben. Beispielsweise gab es eine Phase wo jeder 2. Schwachsinnige auf den Scorpion-Rush gesetzt hat, später wars der Rush mit dem GDI-Buggy.
Ein anderes Beispiel wäre der Superweapon-General aus C&C Generals ZH, der ja auch komplett OP ist. 
Grundsätzlich kann man solche Taktiken zwar kontern, in dem man es einfach genau so macht. Aber Spaß macht das dann keinen mehr.


----------



## He11banan (2. Juni 2010)

Ich versteh die riesen Aufregung immer noch nicht.

Ist doch zu erwarten, dass ein Spiel wie COD6 von Kindern und Fanboys gekauft wird und die haben nun mal naturgemäss nicht allzuviel in der Birne (sry für die COD-Fans der alten Schule die es sich gekauft haben weil sie nicht mitgekriegt haben wie grottenschlecht der MP ist). Da muss man doch damit rechnen dass Idiotie herrscht auf einem öffentlichen Server.
Genug COD-Bashing^^

Bei BFBC2 seh ich das ganze schon eher ein. Wer hat schon 31Freunde mit denen er sich mal so schnell auf ne Runde treffen könnte. Aber ich reg mich trotzdem nicht über Leute auf die 95% der Zeit in der Ecke hocken und mit der CG auf einen Punkt zielen. Den meisten ist das zwar nicht ganz klar, aber bei BF gings immer schon und gehts immer noch um den Sieg des Teams. Den erreicht man nämlich NICHT mit sinnfrei campen. Jeder Trottel des Feindes der mit ner Bazooka irgendwo rumgammelt erhöht meine Chance auf den Sieg. Jeder Teamkollege wird freundlich auf sein Fehlverhalten hingewiesen und dann geteamkillt (wurde noch nie von nem admin gekickt weil ich nen CG noob gekillt habe).

Also wenn ihr das nächste mal ein paar CG-Homeboys findet folgenden Plan befolgen:
1.mal gaaanz locker durch die Hose atmen
2.Runde gewinnen
3.Punkt 1 und 2 wiederholen
4.CG-HBs sind doof sie werden also entweder in euer Team joinen (punkt 5) oder den server leaven (punkt 6)
5.CG-HBs TK'llen (Scheiss auf die Stats das ist ein Dienst an die Menschlichkeit) bis sie leaven
6.Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen

He11banan


----------



## Pinna (3. Juni 2010)

Auch ich nutze bei COD4 ein 2. Profil. Aber nicht um Anfänger zu bashen.
Wie schon einige Posts vorher genannt wurde, tut es manchmal gut unerkannt (kein Clantag, nur Clanmitglieder kennen den 2. Nick) einfach mal ein paar Runden zu spielen. 
Ich versuche in solchen Spielen nicht mehr als eine K/D von 1,5 zu haben.
Und auch "Pros" können von "Noobs" was lernen.
Die Killcams in COD sind da ziemlich hilfreich.
Denn einige Anfänger spielen ziemlich unkonventionell, sodass manchmal sogar bei mir ein Aha-Gefühl aufkommt.
Wie gesagt, ich nutze den 2. Nick hauptsächlich für ruhige, nicht wettbewerbsmäßige Spiele und zur Beobachtung Anderer.
Allerdings werde ich dann bei einigen Kills als WHer bezeichnet xD
Das "Bei Cheatern sofort Admin rufen!" hat mich auch einige Male zu unrecht erwischt.
So sei gesagt sein:
- Nicht jeder der gut spielt ist ein Cheater
- Ein guter Admin erkennt einen Cheater und nimmt das Geheule Anderer höchstens als Grund zur Überprüfung


----------



## Corbanx (3. Juni 2010)

multiplayer cheater haben einen kleinen.... die sind der bodensatz der zockergemeinde... 

tja und mit den flamern ist es wie mit den rasern...  
50% gehen an die verdammten schleicher und ehrenamtlichen rückstauerzeuger


----------



## omfgnoobs (3. Juni 2010)

mindestens 30% der BFBC2 zocker haben nen multihack an 
die maps sind auch so scheiße das man jeden 2. server  rage quitten muss wegen spawnkill /baseraping 
dice vergrault sich seine pc kundschaft richtig mit ihrem  konsolenport


----------



## schnuersi (3. Juni 2010)

omfgnoobs schrieb:


> mindestens 30% der BFBC2 zocker haben nen multihack an


   lol...
und diese These stützt sich auf?




> die maps sind auch so scheiße das man jeden 2. server  rage quitten muss
> wegen spawnkill /baseraping


Ob einem die Maps gefallen oder nicht ist schlicht Geschmackssache.
Ich finde die meisten Maps von BFBC2 echt gut. Bis auf die Wüstenmaps.
Das spawnkillen und baserapen liegt nicht an den Maps oder am Spiel sondern in 99% aller Fälle daran, daß die Teams nicht ausgeglichen sind.
Schlimmer als bei anderen Spielen ist es aber nicht.




> dice vergrault sich seine pc kundschaft richtig mit ihrem  konsolenport


Schleichender Realitätsverlußt?


----------



## omfgnoobs (3. Juni 2010)

schnuersi schrieb:


> omfgnoobs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mindestens 30% der BFBC2 zocker haben nen multihack an
> ...


 Nein, schleichender altzheimer?! wahrscheinlich! denn..

  bc2 hatte mehr verkaufte einheiten auf pc als xbox und ps3 zusammen und bestimmt nicht wegen den mw2 kiddys sondern wegen den treuen fans der battlefield reihe die mit bad company leider nicht zu vergleichen ist. und ich spiele schon seit battlefield 1942


----------



## Nilssont27 (3. Juni 2010)

omfgnoobs schrieb:


> schnuersi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > omfgnoobs schrieb:
> ...


   Mit Cheatern hatte ich noch nie ein Problem, warum? ich hab meine Server, von denen ich weiß, da sind regelmäsig Admins, die diese Leute kiken
Gute Games hatte ich schon sehr,sehr viele, die Maps gefallen mir fast alle. Spwan rapes gibt (gab?) es auch in BF2
Es gibt kein MP der ohne irgend ein Kritikpunkt auskommt. Sei es Sniper, bunny hopping oder Typen mim GL oder Typen mit Waffe XY oder Typen mit Waffe abc ...

Und BC2 ist kein BF3, wolle dies nie sein, die BC Reihe ist ein Ableger, wie CSI Miami, CSI LV und CSI NY


----------



## schnuersi (4. Juni 2010)

omfgnoobs schrieb:


> da gibt es gewisse tools kA ob du schonmal was davon gehört
> hast


Soso Du benutz also ein Tool und hast einen signifikanten Anteil aller BC2 Spieler damit analysiert um die Aussage, daß ca 1/3 aller Spieler cheaten beweisen zu können.
Dann soltest Du das vieleicht Dice und den Machen vom PB mitteilen und auch gleich Deine Datensätze dabei legen, damit sie was dagegen tun.



> also ist ein unvorteilhafter engpass im rush geschmacksache ja oder
> versuchst dus lieber hinten rum versteckt in ner rauch-nade?


Wie hättest Du es den gerne?
Verdecke Anmarschruten für die Angreifer und deckungsloses Gelände für die Verteidiger? Aber natürlich nur wenn Du selber angreifst sonst andersherum?
Natürlich sind machen Stages leichter zu Verteidigen als andere aber keine ist uneinehmbar. Es gibt auch immer mehrer Wege zum Ziel.
Ganz allgemein ist bei den wenigsten Spielen ein Frontalangriff eine gute Idee. Und angreiffen ist immer schwerer als verteidigen. Das ist auch bei anderen BF-Spielen schon so gewesen.

Ich selber suche mir als Angreifer immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes um dann in die Flanke oder den Rücken der Verteidiger zu kommen. Das klappt zwar nicht immer aber nur weil man nicht immer gewinnt heißt daß noch lange nicht das die Maps nicht oK sind. 
Ganz im Gegenteil wenn die Angreiffer immer gewinnen würden würde keiner mehr verteidigen wollen.



> ...jemals ein gutes game gezockt?  wie z.b.  bf2  nein? ...dacht ichs mir


Woher willst Du denn wissen was ich gespielt habe und was nicht?

Ich kenne alle Teile der BF Serie (bis auf den Konsolenkram). Mir gefällt BC2 bisher mit Abstand am besten. Vor allem weil es endlich was anderes als Domination gibt.
BF2 gefällt mir gar nicht. Wegen der ganzen Jetwhorerei kann man nur auf Karte ohne Flugzeuge spielen und dann ist es einfach nur campy.
Das einzig gute an BF2, aus meiner Sicht, ist der Mod Project Reality.




> also kann sich ein ausgeglichenes Team wahrscheinlich gegen sniper
> airstrike nade spam direkt im spawn wehren was? ohne das der hulk um die
> ecke kommt und mit der zahnfee amok läuft?


Jeder Recon hat potentiell Zugriff den Mortar Strike.
In den Spawn der Verteidiger kann man den auch nicht so einfach setzten. Dafür müssen die Angreiffer schon in der passenden Position sein. Genause für einen Granatenspam.
Wie kommen die da hin?
Wenn die Teams ausgeglichen sind kommt es einfach nicht zu solchen Situationen.

Das man wenn man einen Server mit einer laufenden Runde joint man fast immer in Verliererteam landet ist auch logisch. Denn da gehen ja viele raus so das Slots frei werden. Das war bisher bei jedem BF Spiel so.



> bc2 hatte mehr verkaufte einheiten auf pc als xbox und ps3 zusammen und
> bestimmt nicht wegen den mw2 kiddys sondern wegen den treuen fans der
> battlefield reihe die mit bad company leider nicht zu vergleichen ist.
> und ich spiele schon seit battlefield 1942


Irgentwie argumentierst Du dich selber aus.
Wenn BC2 so schlecht ist warum verkaufen sie es dann wie warme Semmeln?

Die tollen treuen Fans sollten sich dann vieleicht vorher mal die Beta ansehen um dann nicht zu meckern zu müssen, daß BC2 nicht BF3 ist sondern was eigenes.
Abgesehn davon verstehen viele der treuen Fans das und die Mehrheit der Comunity zetert nicht rum. 
Klar wär es schön wenn das R8/R12 endlich käme aber so wie viele Publisher es heute halten ist es echt nett das überhaupt Patches kommen.

Für meinen Geschmack ist BC2 der beste Multiplayershooter seit langem und alle bisherigen BF-Spiele schlägt BC2 locker.


----------



## omfgnoobs (4. Juni 2010)

schnuersi schrieb:


> omfgnoobs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da gibt es gewisse tools kA ob du schonmal was davon gehört
> ...


niemals. in bc2 spielen massig leute die sich jeden monat für 10€ n frischen multihack ziehen 

Danke.


----------



## Amanra (4. Juni 2010)

Was mir seit einiger Zeit unangenehm auffällt, ist , dass ihr nach eurem neuen Online-Auftritt Artikel maßlos zerschnipselt. So wie diesen. 
Glaubt ihr wirklich, ich hab Lust, 9 mal zu klicken und die Seite neu zu laden und wieder runterzuscrollen, wobei es dank der vielen Bilder auch imme kurze Hänger  gibt?
Warum darf man so etwas nicht mehr am, Stück lesen


----------



## schnuersi (4. Juni 2010)

Werd erwachsen!


----------



## Nilssont27 (4. Juni 2010)

schnuersi schrieb:


> Werd erwachsen!


   \sign XD


----------



## Vaness (4. Juni 2010)

Es gibt solche Artikel immer von Leuten die Flamer ernst nehmen.

Cheating ist ein anderes Problem as flamen. Man sollte wirklich nicht versuchen diese unter einem Dach zu bringen.

Ich bin flamer, aber mache das aus reinem Spaß und Leute mit welchen ich spiele lachen mit. Dabei hat das mit Computerspielen wenig zu tun. So ist das Leben.

Flame ist ein Druck auf anderen Spieler. Und wenn du, TheKhoaNguyen, diesen nicht aushalten kannst, bist du schwach.

Sowas wie "du ...sohn" ist natürlich nicht akzeptabel, aber flame ist das auch nicht. Das ist beleidigen.

Gib zu, du bist Moderator geworde, weil du in Gaming Welt nichts erreichen konntest. So wie viele Politiker Politiker werden. Du versuchst von der Wahrheit wegzulaufen und währen es Leute wie mich gibt wirst du es nicht schaffen.

In 10 Jahren wirst du schreiben, dass Killer Spieler verboten werden müssen Aber der Grund dafür ist weil du nichts selber erreichen konntest und anderen dasselbe verbieten willst.

Gib zu, du bist schwach.

Go cry and l2p


----------



## FragZShoX (4. Juni 2010)

Ganz einfach in der ESL spielen und Penalty Points drücken, dann hat man keine Probleme mehr mit sowas


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2010)

Vaness schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Flame ist ein Druck auf anderen Spieler. Und wenn du, TheKhoaNguyen, diesen nicht aushalten kannst, bist du schwach.
> 
> ...


Und was ist mit denen, die einfach nur Spaß am Spielen haben wollen? Man muss nicht immer etwas "erreichen", man kann auch woanders etwas erreichen und einfach nur zum Spaß spielen.

Ich finde Flamer einfach peinlich und sie sind mit einer der Gründe, warum ich ohnehin rein gar nicht online spiele. Hab keine Lust, mir von anderen den Spielspaß verderben zu lassen. Außerdem sind Singleplayer Spiele mit guter Story etc. ohnehin eher mein Ding.

Aber jemanden als schwach zu bezeichnen, weil er sich über irgendwelche Deppen im Internet aufregt, die sich nicht benehmen können/wollen, finde ich doch ziemlich daneben.


----------



## omfgnoobs (4. Juni 2010)

schnuersi schrieb:


> Werd erwachsen!
> 
> 
> Wär ich du würd mir das jetzt zu denken geben.
> ...


----------



## schnuersi (4. Juni 2010)

> Und was ist mit denen, die einfach nur Spaß am Spielen haben wollen? Man muss nicht immer etwas "erreichen", man kann auch woanders etwas erreichen und einfach nur zum Spaß spielen.
> 
> Ich finde Flamer einfach peinlich und sie sind mit einer der Gründe, warum ich ohnehin rein gar nich online spiele...


Beim Spielen geht es erstmal darum Spaß zu haben. Sehe ich auch so.
Leider gibt es viele Leute die nur Spaß auf Kosten anderer haben können. Auch das ist wiedermal kein computerspielspezifisches Problem.

Das man sich an Flames stört kann ich aber nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Am besten ist einfach ignorieren. Bei vielen Spielen kann man den Chat abstellen. Fertig aus.

Andersherum gesehen wenn irgentwelche Schlechtspieler meinen einen beleidigen zu müssen muß man etwas so richtig gemacht haben, daß die keinen Spaß mehr hatten und nur noch, auf peinliche Art, ihren Frust abbauen wollen.

Für Flamer und Trolle gilt das selbe wie für kleine Kinder und Haustiere. Auch negative Aufmerksamkeit ist Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juni 2010)

schnuersi schrieb:


> Beim Spielen geht es erstmal darum Spaß zu haben. Sehe ich auch so.
> Leider gibt es viele Leute die nur Spaß auf Kosten anderer haben können. Auch das ist wiedermal kein computerspielspezifisches Problem.
> 
> Das man sich an Flames stört kann ich aber nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> ...



Klar kann man den abschalten. Aber bei manchen Spielen macht das halt keinen Sinn und man will ja auch noch mit den vernünftigen Mitspielern kommunizieren können.

Mich stört dabei auch nicht, dass ich beleidigt oder angegriffen werde. Ich rege mich halt über das schlechte Benehmen der Leute auf ... das kann ich leider nicht abschalten, auch wenn ich es gern würde. Ich bin halt der Ansicht (viele sind das offenbar nicht), dass man andere Menschen mit Respekt behandeln sollte. Vielen Online-Zockern scheint das Wort aber fremd zu sein.

Ist allerdings kein reines Spiele-Problem ... auch Plattformen wie youtube, unmoderierte Foren etc. sind wie Magnete für solche Leute. Ich find's echt schlimm.


----------



## schnuersi (4. Juni 2010)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mich stört dabei auch nicht, dass ich beleidigt oder angegriffen werde. Ich rege mich halt über das schlechte Benehmen der Leute auf ... das kann ich leider nicht abschalten, auch wenn ich es gern würde. Ich bin halt der Ansicht (viele sind das offenbar nicht), dass man andere Menschen mit Respekt behandeln sollte. Vielen Online-Zockern scheint das Wort aber fremd zu sein.



Wie schon gesagt, daß ist kein computerspezifisches Problem.
Wenn man jemand online beschimpft läuft man eben nicht Gefahr, wie in zB auf der Straße, daß es zu einer sofortigen Rückwirkung kommt. Das sehen viele wohl als Freibrief.
Find ich auch traurig aber es ist eben so.
Deswegen bzw von solchen Typen lasse ich mir ganz sicher nicht das Onlinespielen vermiesen.

P.S.:
Diese Problematik hat auch was mit dem Alter der Spieler zu tun. Auf einem Server tummelt sich nunmal alles von grade groß genug eine Maus bewegen zu können bis hat grade noch genug Kraft eine Maus zu bewegen.
Menschen männlichen Geschlechts unter 20 hat es eigentlich schon immer an Umgangsformen und Höflichkeit gemangelt sobalt sie nicht gezwungen werden.
Normalerweise kommt man mit anderen Altergruppen, die andere Maßstäbe an das soziale Verhalten anlegen, nicht so ungefiltert in Kontakt wie beim Onlinespielen.


----------



## Henny71 (4. Juni 2010)

wir haben immer unseren eigen server (u.a. GTR2, Bad Company), wir kicken jeden der sich nicht an umgangsformen und regeln hält, ich halte nichts davon es unbedingt alterbedingt zu begründen wenn jemand sich schlecht äussert, das ist  wohl personenbezogen und die imunität des internets. Warum zockt man: also aus spass oder ?, das sollte im vordergrund stehen


----------



## schnuersi (4. Juni 2010)

Die Wahrschinlichkeit, daß ein 15 jähriger sich auf einem Server daneben benimmt ist  meiner Erfahrung nach um mehrer Größenordungen größer als es zB bei einem 25 oder 35 jährigen Spieler der Fall ist.

Jemand wegen sowas zu kicken ist mMn übertrieben. Mal abgesehen von Extremfällen oder einer bzw mehrer andere Spieler bitten darum.

Als Admin ist man mMn kein Kindergärtner oder Lehrer. Es bringt gar nichts wegen allem und jedem gleich die Kick/Ban-Keule zu schwingen. Erzieherischen Effekt hat man damit sowieso nicht. Ignorieren bringt da einfach mehr. Wenn sie nicht beachtet werden hören die meißten Flamer irgentwann einfach auf zu tippen.
Regelverstöße sind was anderes aber wir, das Adminteam der Comunity in der ich spiele, haben uns angewöhnt keine Regeln mehr aufzustellen die man nicht automatisieren kann. Sonst kommt man selber nicht mehr zum spielen.


----------



## zabap (4. Juni 2010)

Da kann ich deine Meinung leider nicht Teilen schnuersi.
Völlig Wurscht ob einer 15 oder 35 Jahre alt ist unter all den jungen und alten Spielern gibt es solche "Bobs" die sich daneben benehmen. Die meisten jüngeren zwischen 15 und 18 benehmen sich meist besser als die über 20 und selbst ich der ich über 50 bin fange an zurück zu Flamen wenn ich zu oft von gewissen Leuten bestimmte N Wörter höre. 
Wo du recht hast ist das Ignorieren sonst kommst du als Admin vor lauter Bannen nicht zum Zocken. Ich Persönlich Spiele nur noch selten auf Publik Server da die Famerei hier besonders häufig ist und ein Tummelplatz für Leute die Ihre neuen Cheats ausprobieren wollen. (Auch ein Grund warum Modern Warefare 2 nach 5 Wochen im Regal verschwand zuviele N Wörter und noch mehr Cheater) 
Fackt ist, wir werden es leider nicht Ändern können das es solche Leute gibt die einen das Spielen vermiesen und werden damit Leben müssen oder uns vom Onlinezocken verabschieden. das hab ich aber noch lange nicht vor ^^ nicht wegen solcher Deppen.


----------



## TCPip2k (5. Juni 2010)

I <3 hldj ^^


----------



## omfgnoobs (5. Juni 2010)

http://www.spiderschwein.info/


----------



## buttermilch1989 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Noobtuber. Cheater sind dumm, aber Noobtuber sind noobig, das ist viel schlimmer :>


----------



## buttermilch1989 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Wo sind die Kiddies in der Liste? Oder die Piepsestimmen-Spieler? Leute die das Spiel noch garnicht spielen dürften?


----------



## Vordack (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Die nervigsten Typen im Internet: Mich    

Da ich den totalen Durchblick habe und alle anderen sowieso nur Kiddies, Flamer und Trolle sind die absolut keine Ahnung haben weiss ich grundsäzlich alles besser. Ich bin derart von meinem Wissen überzeugt daß ich mich nicht mal auf eine Diskussion einlasse da  mir die Ignoranz der anderen zu sehr auf den Sack geht. Außerdem erachte ich es als sinnlos mit geistig minderbemittleten zu diskutieren und führe es einfach auf ihre armselige Existenz zurück.


----------



## Blasterishere (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

#Quitter und Disconnecter     -     Passiert, aber net schlimm
#Noobtuber     -     Ist ne Waffe in game kann man nichts gegen machen außer schneller zu sein
#Camper und Sniper     -     Ja die können schon extrem nervig sein, geht aber noch
#Bug-Abuser     -     stört mich eher weniger
#Spawn-Killer und Base-Raper     -     Auch sehr nervig, aber trozdem als Team kann man auch das beseitigen
#Cheater (Money-, Map-, Aim-Hacker und Co.)     -     Die Absolut schlimmste Form. Die W******* gehören für immer von jedem Game verbannt! Einmal erwischt in z.b. css und PC Wird gekenntzeichnet und derjenige kommt in kein Game mehr im MP rein. A******
#Flamer     -     Stört mich nicht
#One-Mapper/One-Strategists     -     Mir egal
#Noob-Basher und Fake-Nicks     -     Wenns Spaß macht.....Gibt ja die kick funktion...
#Statistik-Liebhaber     -     Weiß nicht was daran sooooo schlimm sein soll. Solang das Teamplay nicht aufhört kann man seine stats ruhig lieben.
#Extrem wählerische Team-Mates     -     Muss man mit leben. Find ich auch net so schlimm.


Also mein Fazit: S******* Cheater


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Die "Gegner" an sich - manchmal auch "Mitspieler" genannt   

 Ohne Gegner wäre alles viel geruhsamer und weniger hektisch.


----------



## Rainer1982 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Ich mag die Spieler nicht, die besser als ich sind.... diese kleinen gemeinen Subjekte, die einen immer und immer wieder schlagen und einen als Verlierer gehen lassen. Es nervt einfach....


----------



## Rachlust (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Das Schlimmste find eich immer das Whining. Nirgens ist es so schlimm wie am PC. Und das Schlimmste ist das ich oft durch WHiner gekickt werde. 

Die sind zu blöd zum Scheißen und was passiert? Heulen rum ich würde Cheaten, angebliche Teamkills machen oder würde andauernd RPG gegen Infant benutzen (Einmal weil Munition leer war)

Oder mein lieblingsgeheule in Bad Company 2 angebliches Baserape im Rush. Wir fliegen mit dem Heli in die Feindbasis um M-Con 1 und 2 zu zerstören, Heli Pilot hohl wie brot und wir stürzen ab. Ich überlebe es und verkriech mich in den ihrer Basis damit mein Quad bei mir neu Spawnen kann. Vor mir Spawnen Gegner und sehen mich. 
Squad joint und wir rotzen die Weg.


BOOM Spawncamping geheule was so nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Und denen kann man dann die Situation erklären wie man will ist denen total Egal.

Vor allem weinerliche Serveradmins sind hier sehr schlimm mit diesen Mumu Serverregeln Marke: Keine Sniper, keine Raketen, keine Minen, keine M60

Sollense gleich sagen ich soll Wattebällchen nehmen. Wenn ich ein Game gekauft habe benutze ich die Waffen auch...fertig...

Wie gesagt dieses gejammer kotzt mich langsam derb an auf den Servern. und das hat man wirklich nur am PC an der Konsole wenn der teamspeak usw läuft haben alle nur ihren Spaß...komisch...

Am liebsten wärs mir wen es garkeine Ingamechats mehr gäbe... aber das ist dann auch wieder schlecht.

Und Männerserver mit Regeln: "No Cheating, no whining, no Assholes" sind auch selten 


Mit anderen Sachen hab ich kein Streß. Camping ist ansichtssache. In einem Modus wie Rush gehört Campen einfach dazu denn wie will man sonst die Bomben etc beschützen.

Sniperklassen sind eh keine Camper, hier heulen viele rum ohne Ahnung zu haben und Noobtuber sind aus meiner Sicht keien Gefahr. Im gegenteil, Noobtuber sind so als würden die aus 8Kilometer mit Messern werfen. Die haben nur einen Schuß und dann ist erstmal schicht. Und wenn ich nen kurzen Sprung mach geht der noch ins Leere 

jo das wars eigentlich was mich derb stört. Kommen Online Gebühren sind die auch dabei


----------



## darkfuneral (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Gegen das meiste genannte kann man ja etwas dagegen unternehmen in dem man besser ist oder dementsprechend darauf reagiert. Gegen Cheater kann man nicht viel machen, die müssen ihre Impotenz und ihr nicht können mit zusätzlichen Programmen wett machen und zerstören auf kurz oder lang so ziemlich jedes gute Spiel das ich kenne.  Ich habe nicht dagegen wenn jemand in einem Single-Player Spiel cheatet, das mache ich selber gelegentlich. Aber im Multiplayer ist es ein absolutes no-go finde ich.


----------



## nonamenolife (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Am schlimmsten sind exzessive Spawn-Killer und Base-Raper! Diesen Typen liegt nichts am Spiel, sonden sie wollen nur den persönlichen Vorteil, dafür machen sie jedes gute Spiel zunichte. Base-Raping funktioniert meist ja nur, wenn die Teams eh schon total unbalanct sind, also haben diese Typen einfach nur Spass daran, ein völlig unterlegenes Team vorzuführen. Übrigens, diese Spawn-Killer sind meist auch die ersten Rage-Quitter!


----------



## Egersdorfer (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



darkfuneral schrieb:


> Gegen das meiste genannte kann man ja etwas dagegen unternehmen in dem man besser ist oder dementsprechend darauf reagiert. Gegen Cheater kann man nicht viel machen, die müssen ihre Impotenz und ihr nicht können mit zusätzlichen Programmen wett machen und zerstören auf kurz oder lang so ziemlich jedes gute Spiel das ich kenne.  Ich habe nicht dagegen wenn jemand in einem Single-Player Spiel cheatet, das mache ich selber gelegentlich. Aber im Multiplayer ist es ein absolutes no-go finde ich.



Stimme Dir vollkommen zu.

Allein aus dem Kopf kann ich ein habes Dutzend Spiele aufzählen, die durch Cheater zeitweise oder dauerhaft unspielbar gemacht wurden: Jeder F2P-Shooter (GunZ, Exteel, alle CS-Clones wie Combat Arms etc.), CoD 6 (MW2) - welches die höchste absolute Anzahl und höchste Häufigkeit pro Spiel haben dürfte* - damals CS (auch schon vor 1.6), Diablo 1, Diablo 2 (wobei mirs im PvE-Bereich echt egal ist), Guild Wars (Interrupt Bots) bzw. eigtl. (fast?) jedes free to play Spiel (weil's ja egal ist, ob man gebannt wird, man erstellt sich halt 'nen neuen Acc <.<..).



*Siehe anstelle Vieler: http://www.youtube.com/user/l0l1337#p/a/u/1/qySZVunKkcU, aufgenommen vor 'ner Woche. Und sowas kommt extrem häufig vor - allerdings sind nicht alle Cheater DERMAßEN bescheuert, dass sie Leute durch 1-3 Wände erschießen. 


Übrigens: Ragequitter finden nur Menschen (am) schlimm(sten), die extrem schlechte Fähigkeiten haben ein Spiel zu lesen. Von den tausenden Ragequittern, die ich erlebt habe, haben vlt. fünf Leute einen Ragequit (alle unfreiwilligen disconnects 'rausgerechnet) hingelegt, obowhl wir die Chance zum gewinnen hatten.
Wenn mein Team ohnehin haushoch verliert, was interresierts mich dann zu wievielt wir verlieren? Im Gegenteil, in vielen Spielen kriegt man noch Vorteile wenn man in der Minderheit ist. Im Zweifel ist es um den Ragequitter eh nicht Schade. 

Wenn man im Gewinnerteam ist und den gegner so dominiert, dass die Leute reihenweise 'rausgehen, macht das auch keinen Spaß (jedenfalls mir nicht), also ist es auch egal ob man ein volles Team ohne Widerstand vernichtet oder nur ein halbes. Beides ist sterbens langweilig.

Kurz: Wenn von ~1000 Fällen eine sehr, sehr, sehr geringe Zahl Leute tatsächlich negative Auswirkungen hat, dann ist das Phänomen absolut irrelevant.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

# Quitter und Disconnecter
nerven etwas; man merkt kurz vorende des Spiels welche Seite gewinnt; 
da wechseln die dann hin. 
Wer so einfach das im Spiel zu unterbinden. Wer wechselt verliert alle seine 
Punkte in diesem Match.

# Camper und Sniper
nerven nur wenn ein Server-Held meint Killcam zu deaktivieren.

# Noobtuber & Superwaffen
Ob Granatenwerfer, Handgrante, Raketenwerfer, Hubschrauber oder was weiß ich.
Alle sorgen dafür das es weniger gute Action gibt.

# Cheater (Money-, Map-, Aim-Hacker und Co.)
Hatte ich erst zweimal erlebt; und das seit 15 Jahren.


----------



## Egersdorfer (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



Rachlust schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste find eich immer das Whining. Nirgens ist es so schlimm wie am PC. Und das Schlimmste ist das ich oft durch WHiner gekickt werde.
> 
> Die sind zu blöd zum Scheißen und was passiert? Heulen rum ich würde Cheaten, angebliche Teamkills machen oder würde andauernd RPG gegen Infant benutzen (Einmal weil Munition leer war)
> 
> ...



oh diese Ironie. Jemand der über "Whiner" weint.

Würden die Anschuldigen dich nicht tief verletzen (Wahrheit tut weh), würdest Du sie einfach ignorieren.

Oder bist Du nach einem "Deine Mutter"-Witz auch so mental gebrochen, dass Du einen riesen Forums"whine"post erstellen musst?


Tja, gebissene Hunde und so. Oder mit einem Zitat "Wer sich über Kritik ärgert, gibt zu, sie verdient zu haben".


----------



## He11banan (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Cheater sind Bugabuser. Wenn der Anti-cheatschutz einen Cheat nicht erkennt dann ist das ein Bug. 
Ich hasse die Kerle die meinen es sei super-korea-starcraft-ligengewinner-pro bei Bad Company 2 Port Valdez Rush als Defender bei der 2.Base auf den Berg zu latschen (durchs no-go-or-lit-up-teretory) um dann von da runterzucampen. Bild ich mir das ein oder ist das von der mapmechanik her nicht vorgesehen?

mfg He11banan


----------



## Vordack (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



Egersdorfer schrieb:


> oh diese Ironie. Jemand der über "Whiner" weint.



LOL Made my day^^

Echt, wenn Dich gewisse Server stören wechsel doch den Server, oder gehst Du extra auf gewisse Server um Noobs zu bashen? 

.. und RPG gegen Infantrie ist cool  Das hat Styl!


----------



## ABK8939475 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

mich nerven in BC2 die driver unglaublich, die die den Panzer fahren. Die sind manchmal echt nur noch sau hohl. Ich bin meistens als Ingeneur unterwegs, die Deppen fahren natürlich gleich in ein Gefahrengebiet und werden von allen Seiten mit Bazookas vollgebombt, ich steig aus und will HINTER dem fahrzeug reparieren damit ich gedeckt bin, was machen die meisten volldeppen? Die fahren einfach rückwärts, schießen blind und fahren rückwärts, was kann ich da machen? gar nichts, ich bin dann mitten im Schussfeld, ohne Deckung und kann nicht reparieren, auf solche hohlen Idioten habe ich dann echt keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Veez (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

warum kann man nicht mehr auswählen? -.-


----------



## anjuna80 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Wie siehts denn im Battlenet mit der Cheaterei aus? Starcraft 2 wäre das erste Spiel seit langer Zeit, dass ich mal wieder im Multiplayermodus ausprobieren werde. 
Ansonten sind meine MP-Zeiten vorbei, ich glaube Unreal Tournament 1 war das letzte, was ich im Internet gezockt habe.


----------



## Joerg2 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

also ich muss sagen, dass ich an CoD6 schon gar keinen Spaß mehr habe, und das obwohl ich es im Multi noch gar nicht so lang gespielt hab....
Bei CoD4 konnte man vom Server zumindest GL oder Marty einfach verbieten und wers benutzen will fliegt halt....bei CoD6 lauf ich als fairer Spieler mit UMP rum und immer wenn ich grad einen guten Lauf hab oder jemanden schön knifen will kommt so ein Noobtuber daher und macht einfach alles kaputt......
Genauso bei HQ...Wie soll man das bitte vernünftig einnehmen, wenn sowieso nur 1 Schuss mit GL reicht um dein ganzes Team zu killen...
CoD4 RULEZ!


----------



## Sabbelmann (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Am meisten nervt mich im Multiplayer diese immer weiter grassierenden RPG Elemente in FPS und RTS Spielen.
Was soll das überhaupt? Bei solchen Spielen geht es um puren Skill, und nicht um die Zeit die man investiert!!!

Ansonsten nerven mich noch extrem Bunnyhopper (Bug-Exploiter also) und Cheater, die dann auch noch behaupten es sei Skill, und damit meine Intelligenz beleidigen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Am schlimmsten sind eindeutig Cheater, weil man gegen die, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Gruppen, keine Chance hat. Am zweit schlimmsten sind Whiner, die gleichzeitig Adminrechte haben, und einen somit mit haarsträubenden Begründungen vom Server kicken.


----------



## Firestorm696 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

@anjuna80: wenn du im bnet cheatest darfst dir n neues spiel kaufen  bei sc1 is damals n maphack im netz rum kursiert. die leut die das benutzt haben wurden getrackt und auf lebenszeit gebant. das anti-cheating-tool vom bnet 2.0 funktioniert bisher scheinbar auch einwandfrei. glaub nicht dass es bisher irgendwelche hacks rein geschafft haben


----------



## Punsher91 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

krass wie cheater mit über 40% führen ... ich hab nichts gegen cheater, im gegenteil. wenn in cod4 oder cs1.6 ein cheater auf den server kommt, macht es mir wahnsinnigen spaß ihn zu jagen, zu killen, ihm seine stats zu versauen und nach ein paar wenigen runden ist er auch schon wieder weg. sowas macht einfach nur fun  am schlimmsten finde ich spawnkiller, weil man oft wenig dagegen unternehmen kann...


----------



## kornhill (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Ich bin eher aus der MMO ecke und für mich sind quitter und disconnecter total des letzte. Aber das ist im MMO Bereich, ich denke in RTS und FPS sind die ned so schlimm...


----------



## Vogel88 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Zumindest bei Bad Company 2 find ich Lagger am schlimmsten....Noobtuber und Camper oder Baseraper sind zwar nicht toll, aber die kann man alle vernünftig töten, wenn sie nicht laggen....und Flamer sind immer lustig


----------



## Luzinator (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Naja, in BC2 hab ich noch nie einen Cheater gesehen (und bin Dice auch sehr dankbar dafür) und Lagger gabs bis jetzt auch kaum, wenn man die richtigen Server aussucht.
Die Statistik- Liebhaber nerven am meisten, ich finde, die schließen alles bis auf den Cheater mit ein: Ihnen ist jede Methode recht, um den K/D hochzutreiben.
Bei BC2 sind das dann die 10 Sniper, die bei Rush auf der Attackerseite auf dem letzten Berg hocken, glauben sie können snipern (was nur in 5 von 100 Fällen der Fall ist), und tragen somit gar nicht zum Teamplay bei, freuen sich aber wie irre, wenn der K/D stimmt, der letztendliche Score ist doch viel wichtiger.

Gerade eben hatte ich noch das Gegenteil: Zwar 2-3 Sniper im Team, jedoch alle mit ner Pumpe bewaffnet und auch aktiv am Teamplay beteiligt wie alle anderen. Dann macht BC2 am meisten Spass!

MfG


----------



## Pimpmuckl (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Punsher91, jetzt stell dir mal vor, dieser Cheater zockt nicht Public sondern nen gepflegten War gegen dich. Der womöglich noch rated ist. Machts dir dann Spaß? Wenn du wegen dem einen Cheator verlierst, dann beiste dir aber ganz schön in dein Lenkrad 

B2T: Cheaten ist nogo, fakedc, ragequit und die ganzen anderen beschissenen Sachen sind bei MMOs superscheiße, sonst aber eig. ganz ok. Bei BC2 gehen mir wie Luzinator wirklich zu 101% die Sniper aufn Nerv, da wünsch ich mir wie in TF2 ne Begrenzung auf 20% der Spieler pro Klasse!


----------



## Famer555 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen alle diese Arten von Spielern? Ist doch ok, wenn jemand Camper ist. Der schön in der Hecke sitzt mit seiner Sniper. Ich meine wozu gibt es denn die Sniper? Bestimmt nicht um damit wie so ein angestochenes Schwein über die Map zu laufen und wild um sich zu ballern.

Was allerdings nervig ist, wenn ein Camper/Sniper in der eigenen Base sitzt und auch noch Adminrechte hat. Will man ihn erledigen heißt es auf einmal man wäre Baseraper, nur damit er da in Ruhe rumsitzen kann und alle von oben wegsnipern kann, ohne das man ihn erledigen kann. Tut man es doch fängt er an rumzuflamen / zuheulen man würde sich nicht an die Serverrules halten und wird gekickt.

Ansonsten soll jeder Spielen wie er es für richtig hält, egal ob Flamer, Camper... usw.
denn ohne diese Spieler wäre es nur halb so lustig, außerdem glaube ich, dass sich keiner von uns Gamern davon freisprechen kann nicht einmal in den o.g. Kategorien betitelt worden zu sein...

PS: bin kein Camper


----------



## NinjaWursti (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Also eigentlich würde ich ja sagen Cheater, nur habe ich schon ewig keinen mehr gesehen...


----------



## Punsher91 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

@Pimpmuckl: ich zocke keine wars mehr, vor allem kein cod4. is für mich reines public game weil in der esl sowieso nur jeder mit der aku angelegt herumschleicht un gammelt. da wird der sinn vom spiel meines erachtens verfehlt. und andere wars über irc kommen schonmal 10x net in frage, aber darum gehts hier ja net^^


----------



## tayooma (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Die schlimmsten sind die Cheater und Quitter/Rage-Quitter... Ich spiele viel League of Legends und wenn da beim 5on5 einfach einer afk geht oder vor Frust altF4 drückt, steht man da und verliert in 99,9% der Fälle... Grausam! Cheats hab ich dort noch nicht feststellen können... Die stell ich bei anderen Spielen noch über Leaver...


----------



## DerDodi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

meiner meinung nach sind diese hässlichen camper einfach nur das schlimmste und wenn dann auch noch ne sniper in diesen fettigen camperhänden ist krieg ichs kotzen... i mean... SRSLY?! warum gibt es so viele menschen die einfach nichts ohne campen hinbekommen? wenn man es nich kann sollte man es lassen!
und meiner meinung nach sind cheater zwar auch unglaublich nervig aber 1. sieht man die nich allzu oft und 2. kann man nur über sollche leute lachen und auch wenn die mich dann killn is es für mich nur ein anlass mich auf den moment freuen wo er dann vom server gebannt wird, immer wieder schön das zu sehen


----------



## omfgnoobs (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Am liebsten hab ich die Teammates in BC2 die sich (absichtlich?) direkt hinter einem Tank stellen und sich totfahren lassen. Wegen denen wurd ich gestern z.b. vom Server gebannt weils tatsächlich 5 Leute geschafft haben von nem campenden Tank  überfahren zu werden. Dann lieber Hacker als solche  Vollpfosten.


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Hier mal n kleiner Denkanstoß: Cheater sind das nervigste überhaupt. Auf Platz 2 kommen alle die ständig über "Camper" rumheulen. Ich Spiel gern als Sniper, warum zum Teufel soll ich mit ner Ein-Schuss-Waffe rummrennen wie son gestörter? Mit dem Ding zieh ich immer den Kürzeren gegen ne Vollautomatische? Wenn ihr selber nicht die Gedult hab zu warten, auf den einen perfekten Schuss, schön, jedem das seine, aber hört mit dem rumgeheule auf weil des nervt.


----------



## ToeTulipan (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Camper und Sniper sind doch immer gern gesehene und leichte Ziele, auch wenn man mal einem zu Opfer fällt. Dafür wird der nächste Headshot frei Haus geliefert! Und mal im Ernst: gewinnen kann man so ja sowieso kaum. Somit nerven die chaeter wirklich am meisten, nix draufhaben aber fürs Ego gewinnen wollen...


----------



## Schalkmund (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Schlimmer als alles genannte finde ich Leute die sich nicht benehmen könne. Am meisten hasse ich sie wenn sie spielen wie der letzte Mongo aber jeden anderen Mitspieler beschimpfen wie ein Rohrspatz.


----------



## Dukex (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Mit den Cheatern ist es wie mit den Raubkopierern, es wird sie immer geben!


----------



## LostHero (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

was zur hölle sind Noobtuber?!?

Aber am schlimmsten neben den cheatern sind ganz klar die lagger, auch wenns einen selbst betrifft! gibt nichts was mich in online games mehr aufregt als wenn ich lags habe oder mein gegenspieler lags hat was es unmöglich macht ihn zu treffen oder anderweitig zu interagieren!


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

eigentlich fehlt da ein Punkt für MMORPGler:
Die Movementkrüppel die zu doof sind sich zu bewegen und dann an der Bossfähigkeit oder an Schaden der Spieler sterben und im bestenfall den Rest der Gruppe mitnehmen bzw. den Sieg kosten


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

die cheater hätte man ruhig aus dem vote rauslassen sollen. is doch klar dass sie die schlimmsten sind. ich gehe davon aus dass noobtuber die sind, welche jeden als noob bezeichnen


----------



## KabraxisObliv (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Ich kann nicht mehr. 
Mir komen Tränen bei diesen ganzen Begriffen. Herrlich. 

Einige Begriffe habe ich noch nie gehört. Mal sehen, was das so ist.

Oh, ich glaube Flamer und Spawn-Killer nerven mich am meisten.
Ich kann es einfach nicht ab, wenn der Chat mit Schimpwörfern geflutet wird, oder ich nicht mal 5 Meter gehen kann, bevor ich wieder erledigt werde. 
Aber jetzt erstmal die anderen Seiten lesen. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr, was mich nervt.


----------



## serienonkel (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Also wenn ich mir hier so ein paar Kommentare durchlese bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen.Ich bin passionierter CoD (MW & MW2) Spieler und kann mich nur wundern wie es manche Leute schaffen sich über jeden scheiß auf zuregen als gäbe es kein morgen mehr.Bespiel: Sitzt du mal 30 sec. wirste gleich als Camper beschimpft oder ein Schuß mit dem Granatwerfer und sofort biste als Noobtuber abgestempelt.Man sollte sich mal überlegen das diese Waffe (Granatwerferaufsatz) nicht als schlechter Scherz gedacht ist sondern als reguläre Waffe.Warum sollte man sie denn nicht benutzen?Finde auch die Meinung von Schalkmund sehr gut denn ich empfinde das genauso.zum Thema Cheater: Sollen sie alle in der Hölle schmoren.Was gibt es denn schlimmeres als zu schummeln? Was hat man denn davon?Was ich auch unmöglich finde ist wenn Spieler die das Spiel zu 100% beherschen sich über Neulinge beschweren das sie Noobs sind.HAAAALLLLLLOOOOOOO die sind neu und müssen sich mit der Materie erstmal auseinander setzen.Gebt den Leuten doch Zeit & Chance sich zu verbessern.
Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## MjrVenom (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Also meiner Meinung nach ist es in jedem Spiel anders:

Hier mal meine Ranking-Liste:

1.) Cheater, gibt's bei jedem Game, am meisten regen mich diese Cheater in FPS auf (MW2, BF, uvm.)
2.) Quitter und Disconnecter, regen mich explizit in Company of Heroes und Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 auf, (speziell bei CoH, kommt nachdem "ALT+F4" ein Synchro-problem und das Game hängt)
3.) Spawn-Camper und Base-Raper, regen mich in MMORPs und FPS auch auf, da kommt man nicht mal aus dem Spawn und *BÄNG* man ist schon wieder tot.
4.) Flamer, gibt es auch wieder in jedem Game, meiner Meinung nach, einfach reden lassen und gar nicht "zuhören".


----------



## Breyn (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Ganz klar Lagger! wenn man sich Bad company 2 ansieht.


----------



## Brain23 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Spawn-Killer und Base-Raper finde ich die schlimmsten. cheater finde ich lustig die machen sich ja ihr eigenes game kaputt. wie wenn ich kniffel mit gefakten würfel spiele,da musste dumm sein wenn das einen dann spass macht.oder das liegt am 3,5"-Disketten laufwerk. 0o


----------



## Rainer1982 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Ich selbst bin jetzt net unbedingt der Spielertypus, den man als "Camper" bezeichnet. Hey, aber wenn mir einer mit dem Snipergewehr in den Hintern tritt, warum nicht. Ist halt Spielmechanik. Wenn man sich mitten im Schlachtfeld hinsetzt und die Landschaft geniesst, dann freut sich der freundliche Sniper von nebenan nun mal...


----------



## Brokensword (4. August 2010)

cheater sind eigentlich das schlimmste und danach flamer, aber der folgende satzt ist falsch







> Problematisch wird es, wenn Minderjährige den zumeist aus Kraftausdrücken bestehenden Verkettungen von Vokabeln ausgesetzt werden


meistens sinds die Minderjährigen, die ganz besonders in 18-Shootern mit Kraftausdrücken um sich werfen
von volljährigen bzw. älteren Mitspielern, bin ich eher taktische Anweisungen über voice over ip gewöhnt und nicht pausenlose rumgeflame

aber dass soll jetzt kein Angriff auf die jungen user sein, trifft ja nicht auf jeden zu
also nicht beleidigt sein, wenn ihr älter seit werdet ihr verstehen was ich meine ^^


----------



## LuciusAponius (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



serienonkel schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir hier so ein paar Kommentare durchlese bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen.Ich bin passionierter CoD (MW & MW2) Spieler und kann mich nur wundern wie es manche Leute schaffen sich über jeden scheiß auf zuregen als gäbe es kein morgen mehr.Bespiel: Sitzt du mal 30 sec. wirste gleich als Camper beschimpft oder ein Schuß mit dem Granatwerfer und sofort biste als Noobtuber abgestempelt.Man sollte sich mal überlegen das diese Waffe (Granatwerferaufsatz) nicht als schlechter Scherz gedacht ist sondern als reguläre Waffe.Warum sollte man sie denn nicht benutzen?Finde auch die Meinung von Schalkmund sehr gut denn ich empfinde das genauso.zum Thema Cheater: Sollen sie alle in der Hölle schmoren.Was gibt es denn schlimmeres als zu schummeln? Was hat man denn davon?Was ich auch unmöglich finde ist wenn Spieler die das Spiel zu 100% beherschen sich über Neulinge beschweren das sie Noobs sind.HAAAALLLLLLOOOOOOO die sind neu und müssen sich mit der Materie erstmal auseinander setzen.Gebt den Leuten doch Zeit & Chance sich zu verbessern.
> Grüße aus Bremen


Im Grunde bin ich deiner Meinung! Mich kotzt es auch an, wenn ich mal kurz iwo rumliege gleich als Camper bezeichnet zu werden. 
Und wenn man ab und zu die den Granatwerfer benutzt sag ich auch nichts. Nur was ich zum Beispiel gar nicht gut heiße, sind Leute die wirklich die ganze Zeit nur tubben. Sie benutzen gar nichts anderes mehr. Dadurch stehlen sie mir z.B. nen Killstreak und außerdem ist es recht unfair wenn man iwo hinläuft und diese Person einfach mal iwo hintubbt.
Klar gibts die Waffen in echt und ich bin auch nich total gegen Granatwerfer, aber wenn einer meint das man nur noch mit dem Granatwerfer rumläuft find ich das eine Schande und ist zudem recht langweilig.
Das war jetzt mein einziger Kritikpunkt, ansonsten stimm ich deinem gesagten völlig zu. ^^


----------



## Weird_Sheep (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Cheater sind wohl die nervigsten der genannten Typen - ins Besondere bei Modern Warfare 2...
Da ich meist mit Kumpels als Party HQ HC spiele, machen wir uns mittlerweile einfach Spaß mit den offensichtlichen(!) Cheater. Es nehmen alle das Schild, von uns nur noch als VAC-Paddel bezeichnet (Paddeltime!) und dann wird entweder mit Schild gemeinsam das HQ geholt oder der Cheater gejagt. Sollte er sich im eigenen Team befinden, kann man ja prima per Spectator schauen, was Sache ist und dann wird der Arsch mit dem Paddel schön in eine Ecke geblockt, bis er dann nach 5 Selbstmorden zum Ragequitter wird. 

Ragequitter machen sind für mich nur bei L4D(2) ein Problem. Wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Versusrunde gerne länger als eine Stunde dauert, ist ein RQ gegen Ende noch nerviger, vor allem weil man mit dem Finale eventuell ein knappes Ergebnis noch drehen kann - so weit kommt es leider nur selten.
Am Besten auch hier einfach immer mit den Kumpels spielen!


----------



## Dyson (4. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

super Umfrage, aber Mehrfachvoting wäre schön!^^

ansonsten sind natürlich Cheater das Schlimmste, aber wenn man allein vom Nerven ausgeht, dann sind es insgesamt doch die Noobtuber, weil die wesentlich öfter anzutreffen sind.
Überhaupt Nadelauncher in ein MP Spiel einzubauen ist ein Grund die Entwickler zu verhauen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



Enisra schrieb:


> eigentlich fehlt da ein Punkt für MMORPGler:
> Die Movementkrüppel die zu doof sind sich zu bewegen und dann an der Bossfähigkeit oder an Schaden der Spieler sterben und im bestenfall den Rest der Gruppe mitnehmen bzw. den Sieg kosten


Und sich dann damit rausreden, dass sie ja Familie hätten, keine Progamer sind und nicht so viel Zeit zum Spielen <<-- Das ist die Standardausrede aller schlechten WoW Spieler.


----------



## cosmix (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Eindeutig: "Wählerische Team-Mates". Nichts ist nerviger. Fast alle anderen hier vorgestellten Plagegeister lassen sich durch etwas Skill neutralisieren.


----------



## Vordack (5. August 2010)

drumnbass schrieb:


> eine antwort, die zu
> "oh nein, ich spiele schlecht und deshalb verdirbt mir der PRO den
> ganzen spass,
> ich brauch jetz einen admin, der ihm auch den spass
> ...



Naja, ich brauch vielleicht einen Deutschkurs (was auch nichts mehr helfen würde), Du brauchst die Fähigkeit ein Problem aus unterschiedlichen Sichtwinkeln zu betrachten    So ein Kommentar war aber von Dir klar da Du ja Deine Überlegenheit demonstrieren musst 

Es gibt auch Gelegenheitsspieler die nicht 24/7 vorm PC hocken.
Es gibt viele Server die mit "Only Noobs" oder so gekennzeichnet sind. Wenn man da auch Lvl 50 und so trifft ist es nicht lustig. Den "Pros", wie Du sie nennst, ist es viel  wichtiger ihre Stats gut hin zu kriegen als den "Noobs". Wir stören euch ja auch nicht bei euren Pro Games, wieso könnt ihr uns nicht auch in Ruhe in unserem Tempo spielen lassen sondern müsst zeigen wie cool ihr seit in dem ihr Noobs tötet um Eure Statistik zu verbessern und einen Steifen zu bekommen?

Ehrlich, ich bin das Gegenteil eines schlechten Verlierers, ich erwarte auch nicht der beste zu sein oder so; es ist nur sehr deprimierend wenn man am Ende einer Partie das K/D Ratio von 1/22 hat, die ganze Partie über nur am laufen ist weil man andauernd getötet wird.

Ich spiele (played time) jetzt schon über 24 Stunden und es ist keine merklich Verbesserung in Sicht da ihr "Pros" mir keine Möglichkeit gibt zu lernen sondern mich nur killt. Das verdirbt mir einfach den Spaß an der Sache.

Selbst Leute die das Spiel neu bekommen, davor aber viele Shooter gespielt haben, finden sich natürlich schnelle zurecht. Soll da Spiel nur für die Elite sein die nichts anders tun als zocken? Finde ich eher nicht.

Jetzt kommst Du bestimmt mit "Heul doch nicht rum Du Whiner" oder so, ist mir auch relativ egal da ich Anhand Deinen Kommentaren weiss daß Du dich nicht in andere herein versetzen kannst.

Ich weiss nur daß ich BC2 toll finde, der Spielspass mir aber leider verdorben wird da irgendwelche Pros andauernd meinen die Noob Server aufzumischen. Seit ihr zu feige euch an gleichstarken zu messen?

Echt ein Arm ihr "Kiddies"...


----------



## Egersdorfer (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



> lso wenn ich mir hier so ein paar Kommentare durchlese bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen.Ich bin passionierter CoD (MW & MW2) Spieler und kann mich nur wundern wie es manche Leute schaffen sich über jeden scheiß auf zuregen als gäbe es kein morgen mehr.Bespiel: Sitzt du mal 30 sec. wirste gleich als Camper beschimpft oder ein Schuß mit dem Granatwerfer und sofort biste als Noobtuber abgestempelt.



Ja, das Leben ist schon ungerecht. Da ermordet man einen Menschen und schon ist man ein Mörder, vergewaltigt ein Kind, dann ist man gleich ein Kinderschänder... schon schlimm sowas.


----------



## Oelf (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

ein glück das im simracing bereich eine andere sprache gesprochen wird, diese ganzen begriffe die mir erst mit dem aufkommen von wow aufgefallen sind gehen mir eindeitig am meisten auf den sack.
aus meinen alten cs beta tagen kenn ich die jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## DestinysHand (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Ich frage mal andersrum :
Was erwartet man vom Multiplayer??
Ich persönlich erwarte sowas wie Spielfluss mit Action ,bei dem man gefordert wird.
Fair Play !!!
Im Idealfall ein Team das wenigstens versucht zusammen zu agieren ,und wenn das nur heisst ab und zu die Map zu benutzen. 
Soll doch jeder zocken wie er will ...
aber : Wenn iwelche Leute ankommen ,sich ne dunkle Ecke oder irgendeinen Busch suchen ,das Ganze Spiel über da rumhocken und nix tun ausser ab und zu mal abzudrücken ,sollten sie lieber das Spiel deinstallieren.
Das man als Sniper nicht die ganze Zeit durch die Gegend läuft und sich als Moorhuhn profiliert ist mir auch klar .... aber es gibt einige Möglichkeiten eben das nicht zu tun und trotzdem gut zu spielen!
Leider ist das in keinem Shooter eine Seltenheit!
Oder sie sollten sich nen eigenen Server mieten den sie dann "we suck" oder so taufen.
Da können sich dann die ganzen Bobs treffen um rumzucampen ,zu exploiten und Bugzuusen. Nach einer halben Stunde Spielzeit hat der vermeintliche Sieger von 12 dann vermutlich 5 Kills oder so gemacht weil alle nur aus Angst abzukratzen iwo rumgehockt haben. Boah muss das Spass machen.....LOL!
Den Anfängern kann ich nur raten am Ball zu bleiben und sich gegebenenfalls bei den "PROS" ,oder bei denen die sich dafür halten ,das eine oder andere abzugucken!
Sicher sind Noobbasher auch ne Sache für sich. Ich Frage mich auch wo der Anreiz ist ,aber wenn ich daran denke wie ich selbst am Anfang zB MW2 gezockt habe ,erfüllt es mich immer wieder mit Genugtuung ,wenn ich die selben Leute bei denen ich am Anfang keine Chance hatte heute wegbange  !
Weniger weinen und sich mehr der Herausforderung zu stellen kann auch Spass machen!
Cheater gehen so oder so mal garnicht : Alle Livetime BANN und fäddich!!!
Ragerquitter usw nerven mich eig nur bei L4D .
Spawncamper und Baseraper gehören auch gebannt!
Noobtuber sollten auch den "we suck" server joinen!
Alle anderen sind mir egal...


----------



## TaipanGer (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Habe z.B. nichts gegen Baseraper, 
das bringt den WAHREN Fun ins Spiel Battlefield 2. 
Echte Spaßkiller sind z.B. regelungswütige Admins, die das Spiel zu einem Spießrutenlauf machen. Dies darfst du nicht, jenes darfst du nicht - solche regulierten Server kann man in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Feuerfalke (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Die wichtigsten Dinge fehlen: Winner-Team-Joiner und BunnyHopper


----------



## TaipanGer (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Wenn Bunny Hopping möglich ist, dann ist es schwachsinnig es zu verbieten. Wer nicht zielen kann solls lassen.

Wenn Baserape "möglich" ist, dann liegt das wohl in der Natur der Dinge.
Im Krieg fragt auch keiner danach.

Leute die Regeln aufstellen sind dumm.


----------



## Emanuel06 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Bevor ich Starcraft 2 spielte, dachte ich immer das Spawn-Killer und Camper das schlimmste wären. Seitdem ich Starcraft 2 habe weiß ich aber, dass Zergling- und Rächer-Rusher die nervigsten sind. Die Taktik hat meiner Empfindung nach sogar ne 70%-ige Erfolgschance und nervt einfach, weil man kaum die Zeit findet die richtigen und genügenden Konter zu bauen.
Gleich danach kämen die unnützen bzw. trotzigen Teammates, die keine Räte oder Tipps sich zu Herzen nehmen und nach der Hälfte der Spielzeit überrannt werden. Es macht nämlich einen höllischen Spaß gegen 2 oder 3 Gegner alleine anzutreten und aus der Defence gar nicht mehr rauszukommen.


----------



## DestinysHand (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



TaipanGer schrieb:


> Wenn Bunny Hopping möglich ist, dann ist es schwachsinnig es zu verbieten. Wer nicht zielen kann solls lassen.
> 
> Wenn Baserape "möglich" ist, dann liegt das wohl in der Natur der Dinge.
> Im Krieg fragt auch keiner danach.
> ...


Sehr geistreich!
Bunnyhopper stören mich auch nicht ,aber Baseraper sind für mich Idioten die anders keine Möglichkeit sehen nen Kill zustande zu bringen .
In der Natur der Dinge??? LOL!!! - bei BFBC2 zB. wurde der Squadspawn eingeführt um eben dies so weit wie möglich zu unterbinden!
Das hat einfach mit dem "normalen" Gameplay nix zu tun und das ist auch gut so!

Leute die Regeln aufstellen sind dumm??
OMG also mir fällt dazu ein : Leute die Regeln nicht verstehen sind dumm!
Sicher gibt es Idiotenadmins die man am besten nicht mit einer solchen Aufgabe betrauen solle ,aber im allgemeinen dienen Regeln auf Servern dazu ,das Fair Play zu fördern und den Spielern die joinen ein best mögliches Spielerlebnis zu bieten!
Und das ist auch gut so!
Alle anderen Server verlasse ich nach spätestens 5 Min. wieder und suche mir einen vernünftigen!...


----------



## backpfeife (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

blöde frage, ich weiß zwar was ein bunnyhopp ist aber was ist an bunnyhoppern so schlimm?

danke für eine aufklärung


----------



## LordFata (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Bin ehrlich beeindruckt, wieviele Leute für Cheater/Hacker stimmen. Klar sind sie furchbar frustrierend, aber so selten, dass sie insgesamt den Spielspaß kaum trüben.

Flamer gibt es in mindestens 50% aller Spiele/Runden/Matches, und mir trübt nichts so sehr den Spielspaß eines verdienten Feierabends, als zusehen zu müssen, wie sich andere kollektiv ihr Spielerlebnis verderben :/

mfg
P.


----------



## TaipanGer (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



DestinysHand schrieb:


> TaipanGer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn Bunny Hopping möglich ist, dann ist es schwachsinnig es zu verbieten. Wer nicht zielen kann solls lassen.
> ...


----------



## Vordack (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



TaipanGer schrieb:


> DestinysHand schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TaipanGer schrieb:
> ...



So etwas postet nur ein absoluter Egoist der nur auf sein eigenen "Fun" bedacht ist. Schon mal daran gedacht daß Du nicht das Maß aller Dinge bist und das Regeln die Du für nutzlos erachtest andere vielleicht aus einem bestimmten Grund aufgestellt haben? Aber anstelle kurz den Server zu wechseln brichst Du einfach die Regeln da Du dich ja im anonymen Internet befindest...

Armselig. Ich sollte echt mein Hobby wechseln bei den Egoisten hier.


----------



## DestinysHand (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



TaipanGer schrieb:


> DestinysHand schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TaipanGer schrieb:
> ...


Ich Frage mich gerade folgendes: 

1. Bist du so dumm und kapierst es nich?
2. Bist du so engstirnig und egoistisch und es interessiert dich nicht?
3. Bist du irgendwann in der Pubertät auf irgendwelchen Drogen hängen geblieben ,die deine Anti Gegen alles       Einstellung in deinem Hirn festgebrannt haben?
4. Bist du vllt. grade in der Pubertät ?? 
5. Bist du schizo?? 
    (Ich spiele just for fun, nicht um Kills zu erzielen. Ich habe meinen Wunschrang längst erreicht, habe fast               50.000 Fliegerkills.)
6. Bist du dir sicher das du John Locke verstanden hast???
    bzw. hast du mal darüber nachgedacht das deine Freiheit nichts mehr wert sein könnte ,wenn es gar keine         Regeln gäbe die im Grossen und Ganzen das Zusammenleben vieler regelte?
7. Bist du einer der hirnlosen Anarchos die ohne zu wissen wovon sie reden Anarchie schreien ,weil iwer der         sie beeindruckt hat das selbe sagt??? 
8. Sind Regeln die du nicht verstehst für dich automatisch dumm??
    (Wenn Regeln an sich extremst dumm sind, muß man sie nicht verstehen, man bricht sie einfach.                         Übertriebene Regeln haben nichts mit Fair Play zu tun, sondern sie behindern den natürlichen Lauf des               freien Spielflusses.) xD

Öööm natürlicher Spielfluss ...natürlich ... ist von den Entwicklern definitiv so vorgesehen das Spieler die tot waren ,sofort wieder sterben nachdem sie gespawnt sind.
Die haben auch ihren Spass daran... und wer sich daran stört ist dumm!
Wo kämen wir hin wenn es morgen Regeln gäbe ,an die sich noch jeder hielte ,weil sie rein Gameplaytechnisch einfach Sinn machen und jedem auf einem Server ein gg versprächen!
Solange ich meinen Spass habe ... sollen die doch vom Server gehen ... ich schlau die dumm.
Auf die Barrikaden !Viva la Revolution ... oO
Alda ich weiss nicht was du nimmst ,aber nimm weniger ohne Scheiss!


----------



## watie (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

also das beispiel bei camper und sniper bei mw2 wasteland is ja schonmal lachhaft das ist halt ne sniper map und alle die nicht snipen sollten normal in den gängen zum bunker oder im bunker rumlaufen passenderer camper platz wäre da z.b. im bunker hinter der einen wand man hat da beide seiten direkt im blick und muss nur mit ner vollautomatischen waffe warten aber nervig ist das nicht da jeder erfahrene spieler dort als erstes nachsieht bzw ne granate schmeißt


----------



## watie (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

und baserappimg im team shooter ist normal nur ein zeichen der klaren unterlegenheit...


----------



## Egersdorfer (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Könnte ein Admin bitte Beiträge mit übermäßigen Rechtschreibfehlern löschen - diese stören den Lesefluss doch ungemein (sowohl die Beiträge als auch die Fehler).

Übrigens empfehle ich den Besuch folgender Seite: www.das-dass.de/


----------



## watie (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Könnte ein Admin bitte Beiträge mit übermäßigen Rechtschreibfehlern löschen - diese stören den Lesefluss doch ungemein (sowohl die Beiträge als auch die Fehler).
> 
> Übrigens empfehle ich den Besuch folgender Seite: www.das-dass.de/


wenn ich aber keine satzzeichen setzte leite ich auch keine sätze ein also schreibe ich das immer mit einem s^^


----------



## speedyoha (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Könnte ein Admin bitte Beiträge mit übermäßigen Rechtschreibfehlern löschen - diese stören den Lesefluss doch ungemein (sowohl die Beiträge als auch die Fehler).
> 
> Übrigens empfehle ich den Besuch folgender Seite: www.das-dass.de/


Könnte ein Admin bitte unsinnige Comments löschen? Danke!!!


----------



## Homeboy25 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

was für eine doofer vote !

alles natürlich.

man kann auch vernünfitg mit anderen spielen.

aber das können die meisten nicht, sieht man ja leider zu oft.


----------



## Pinna (5. August 2010)

Mich stören die Spieler, die ganz einfach den Gametype nicht raffen.

COD4: Sabotage -> Platziere die Bombe beim Gegner, lass den Gegner die Bombe nicht bei dir platzieren[iNDENT=40px]Gespielt wird Team-Deathmatch. Kaum einer schenkt der BOMBE Beachtung.[/iNDENT][iNDENT=40px][/iNDENT]
BFBC2: Rush -> Zerstöre die gegnerischen Funkstationen bevor deine Tickets auf 0 sind bzw. verteidige selbige[iNDENT=40px]Auch hier wieder: Team-Deathmatch. Vielleicht 1-2 andere Teammates versuchen die Funkstationen einzunehmen. Der Rest des Teams hockt als Recon auf nem Hügel.
[/iNDENT]
Auch einige Pfosten von Admins, die Cheat nicht von Skill unterscheiden können, kann man vergessen.
[iNDENT=40px][/iNDENT][iNDENT=40px][/iNDENT]


----------



## KatieKen (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Finde die ganze Diskussion und die engstirnigen Sichten überflüssig. Meiner Lebenserfahrung nach sind jene, die Regeln nicht befolgen können, nicht über die geistige Reife der Pubertät hinausgewachsen. Deren eigene Interessen stehen allein im Vordergrund. Sie haben leider nie begriffen, dass PCs und Spiele nur Hobby sind, die Prioritäten im Leben (nachdenen dich auch Außenstehende in der REALEN Welt bewerten) ganz andere sind... quasi in der Schule immer vermöbelt, aber in der unwichtigen virtuellen Welt der beste Camper! Welch' Meisterleistung! Gespannt, welche Frau darauf steht, mit dir ein gemeinsames Leben führen und gemeinsame neue Steuerzahler in die Welt setzen will. A propos Steuern: Bezweifle, dass jene, die sich als "Pros" bezeichnen, Steuern ZAHLEN... beziehen wohl eher. So viel zu den "wichtigen" virtuellen Erfolgen. Gibt zu viele Leute, die auf solchen Schund wert legen. Schade, denn sie sind eine sinnlose Verschwendung von Haut (hätte man Arbeitnehmer raus "basteln" können) und produzieren nebenbei noch überflüssig CO2.

So, ab jetzt können die Kiddies, die mit diesen Zeilen kurz die Härte der realen Welt lesen musste, flennen. Aber.... betroffene Hunde bellen.


----------



## Sebi1900 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Eig. müsste es bei "Cheater" 100% geben, weil es gibt NICHTS einfach NICHTS schlimmeres als cheater !


----------



## Kristian (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



Sebi1900 schrieb:


> Eig. müsste es bei "Cheater" 100% geben, weil es gibt NICHTS einfach NICHTS schlimmeres als cheater !


Najaaa, also eigentlich trifft man diese nicht mehr so oft an. Und wenn doch, dann fliegen solche Leute meistens schnell raus. Es gibt dafür bei einigen Spielen spezielle Server, auf denen ganz bewusst gecheatet werde darf 

Türlich ist das nervig, aber wie gesagt, schon mittlerweile recht selten geworden.

Leider konnte man das hier nicht anwählen. Aber für mich gibt es nichts nervigeres als Sniper-Spawnkiller.


----------



## TaipanGer (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



Vordack schrieb:


> So etwas postet nur ein absoluter Egoist der nur auf sein eigenen "Fun" bedacht ist. Schon mal daran gedacht daß Du nicht das Maß aller Dinge bist und das Regeln die Du für nutzlos erachtest andere vielleicht aus einem bestimmten Grund aufgestellt haben? Aber anstelle kurz den Server zu wechseln brichst Du einfach die Regeln da Du dich ja im anonymen Internet befindest...
> 
> Armselig. Ich sollte echt mein Hobby wechseln bei den Egoisten hier.
> 
> ...


   Du brauchst doch nicht gleich dein Hobby wechseln, sehe es doch von der sportlichen Seite. 
Wenn einer Baserape betreibt, versuche ihn runterzuhohlen und zahls ihm heim, das bringt richtig fun.   
Du könntest natürlich auch beim Admin einlaufen und dich beschweren, das machen die meisten Whiner.   

Apropos Whiner, die sind hier gar nicht in der Liste aufgeführt oder gehören die zur Kathegorie Flamer?


----------



## TaipanGer (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



DestinysHand schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich gerade folgendes:
> 
> 1. Bist du so dumm und kapierst es nich?
> 2. Bist du so engstirnig und egoistisch und es interessiert dich nicht?
> ...


Klar bin *ich* ein *Ego*ist, *ich* bin in einer Ellbogengesellschaft groß geworden, sozusagen Erzogen oder Verzogen (nenn es wie du willst)  zu einem angepassten Gesselschaftsarschloch, kapiert?

Deine aberwitzigen Implikationen und Vorurteile lassen darauf schliessen das du dich selbst noch in der Pubertät befindest, was ja kein Beinbruch ist. 
Glaubt du im ernst ich beantworte deine befangenen Fragen?


----------



## Xavderion (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Da ich online zur Zeit nur League of Legends spiele, fallen die meisten Sachen wegen der Natur des Spiels weg (Cheater, Base-Camper etc.). Das einzige, was mich in einem stark teambasierten Spiel wie LoL stört, sind die rage-quitter. Ein 4vs5 gewinnt man vielleicht in einem von zehn Fällen, so dass ein Spiel mit einem rage-quitter eigentlich eine sichere Niederlage ist.


----------



## Vordack (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



TaipanGer schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So etwas postet nur ein absoluter Egoist der nur auf sein eigenen "Fun" bedacht ist. Schon mal daran gedacht daß Du nicht das Maß aller Dinge bist und das Regeln die Du für nutzlos erachtest andere vielleicht aus einem bestimmten Grund aufgestellt haben? Aber anstelle kurz den Server zu wechseln brichst Du einfach die Regeln da Du dich ja im anonymen Internet befindest...
> ...


Ich kenne mich mir diesen ganzen Ausdrücken nicht so aus. Baseraping ist wenn die Gegnerische Mannschaft Dein Base "überrennt" oder? Also Dein Base überfällt...

Passiert ständig... ist mir im Endeffekt auch egal, gehört zum Spiel. Ich habe nichts gegen jegliche Art von Spielweisen, seien es Camper, Baseraper, Bunnyhopper oder was auch immer. Wenn ich wollte könnte iches auch probieren.

Ich habe mich noch nie in meinem Leben bei einem Admin "ausgeheult". Das ist mir zu blöd.

Das einzige was mich annervt sind halt diese Typen die mit Level 50+ sich auf einem "Max Level 20"-Server einen runterholen wie gut sie sind.

Lass uns mal eine Definition dafür erfinden.. gibts wohl schon oder? Noob-Basher? Naja, ich nenne sie ab jetzt Noob-Grinder. DAS sind meine Hassleute.

Was mich ausserdem annervt.. ich WILL ja lernen. ICH würde mich echt über Tips von diesen Lvl 50+ Leuten ingame freuen, da könnte man von denen echt was lernen. Aber so was geht ja mal gar nicht...

Ich bin ne absolute Lusche was Ego-Shooter angeht. Das SP spiele ich im "normal" - Schwiereigkeitsgrad durch, wenn ich es durchspiele... Trotzdem finde ich BC2 Bahnbrechend, gerade was die Umgebung angeht. Deswegen möchte ich es gerne weiterspielen. Es ist leider nur etwas deprimierend wenn man 2 Stunden zockt, (sagen wir mal 6 Spiele), bei einem Spiel mit 40 Punkten abschliesst (2 mal Spot Assist), bei 3 Spielen unter 500 Punkten hat und bei 2 Spielen zwischen 500 und 1000. Mein Rekord K/D gestern war 1/22. 

Hey, ich will echt nicht rumheulen, ist echt nicht meine Art, nur auf die Dauer nervt das halt da es keine Ausmahne war sondern Normalzustand. Es ist eher die Ausnahme wenn mal ein "gutes" Spiel stattfindet.


----------



## DestinysHand (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



TaipanGer schrieb:


> DestinysHand schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich Frage mich gerade folgendes:
> ...


Oha ,die Eloquenz deiner Ausführungen hat mich gerade zu in den Boden gestampft!
Wer sich so ausdrückt muss einfach Recht haben    !
Die intensive Beziehung ,die wir innerhalb von 2 Posts aufgebaut haben ,macht mich natürlich befangen!
Ich weiss auch nicht was ich mir dabei dachte meinen Unmut ,im Bezug auf deine Einstellung ,so zynisch zu äussern.
Du kannst natürlich rein garnichts dafür! Die Welt ist Schuld! Wer ist schon Herr seiner selbst ?!
Und die Gesellschaft?? Alles Marionetten ,gesteuert von Puppenspielern im Besitz von Multikonzernen ,ständig darauf Bedacht das Volk mit einer neuen Ladung Opium zu versorgen! Sie einzuschränken und gefügig zu machen! 
Alle sind gleich dumm ,Unterschiede gibt es nicht .Nur wenige erkennen die Wahrheit hinter den trügerischen Fassaden des Lebens .
Doch die letzte Bastion des freien Willens fällt in unseren Köpfen und wächst mit unseren Taten!
Also auf in eine schöne neue Welt ! Was nützt uns Moral ,wenn sich zu nichts gut ist als uns von dem was wir wirklich sind und wollen abzubringen.   

Haha ...
Du tust mir wirklich fast Leid. Den höchsten Grad an Resignation hast du jedenfalls erreicht.


----------



## TaipanGer (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



DestinysHand schrieb:


> TaipanGer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DestinysHand schrieb:
> ...



Ich geb dir ja recht, jeder ist seines eigenen Schicksaals Schmied und alle sind gleich dumm. Fast alle. Somit habe ich meine eigene Ansicht von Moral, Ehrenkodex, Anstand, oder was auch immer und ich denke es funktioniert. Freier Wille. So what? Ausglutschte Themen, die Diskussion langweilt mich.  Viele Menschen wie du versuchen überall etwas hineinzuinterpretieren, aufgrund von Geschreibsel. Du hast recht Menschen sind dumm.
_
_


----------



## DestinysHand (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



TaipanGer schrieb:


> DestinysHand schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TaipanGer schrieb:
> ...


 Menschen wie ich ??? irgendwas hineininterpretieren??? FAIL!!!
Erstens muss man in eine klare Aussage nichts hineininterpretieren!
Zweitens ist auch in unserer scheinzivilisierten Welt der Mensch immer noch ein triebgesteuertes ,hochintelligenstes Tier das ohne Regeln ,die das Zusammenleben vieler regeln ,mordet ,zerstört ,unterdrückt.
Frei nach Darvin ,der stärkere überlebt! 
Wenn du glaubst ich sei ein massenkonformer Typ ,der einfach alles akzeptiert und ja sagt liegst du falsch!
Aber es gibt einfach gewisse moralische Grundsätze ohne die alles in sich zusammen brechen würde.
Auch wenn ich sicherlich nichts für den Paragrafendgungel Deutschlands übrig habe ,so bin ich doch froh das es zB das Grundgesetzt gibt.
Sieh dir zB. Im Auftrag des Teufels an!
Freier Wille ist gut und richtig ! Aber nur bis zu dem Punkt wo er anfängt anderen zu schaden !
Geh doch mal nach Afrika oder in irgendeinen Schurkenstaat!
Ich bin gespannt wie du über freien Willen denkst ,wenn du durch den freien Willen eines dir haushoch überlegenen ,stärkeren gezwungen bist dich mit deinem eigenen Tod zu konfrontieren.
Du besitzt keinen Ehrenkodex ,weil ich weiss das du wie ein kleines Kind gekrümmt ,um dein Leben flehend ,daliegen würdest!
Mit Anstand hat es nichts zu tun ,etwas durchzuziehen nur weil man es kann ...weil man der stärkere ist...

Ob es dich langweilt oder nicht ,du solltest dir mal Gedanken darüber machen !
Denn ja diese Diskussion ist wirklich alt ,aber verstanden scheinst du nichts zu haben ,sonst würdest du nicht so eine Aussage treffen!
Du meinst du bist nen harter Typ oder?? Das ich nicht lache!!!


----------



## MyPrime (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



DestinysHand schrieb:


> TaipanGer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DestinysHand schrieb:
> ...


@ DestinysHand : Du magst deine eigenen Ansichten/Ideologien haben, die für dich als die richtige zu sein scheinen. Jeder hat seine eigenen Ansichten, von dieser er überzeugt ist. Das ist menschlich. Und das wird auch immer so sein, egal wieviele Regeln und Vorschriften es gibt. Aber eine eigene Ansicht zu haben ist nicht zwangläuft die falsche.

Die Ansichten von  TaipanGer  mögen zwar etwas radikal erscheinen, aber jeder lernt die Weisheiten die er von seinem Umfeld kennt und lernt. So ist es nun mal. Und wenn jemand so aufwachsten tut, wird er es sicher nicht von jetzt auf bald ändern können/wollen und darüber hinaus bringt das Argument "jeder ist sein Schicksals Schmied" auch nicht sonderlich viel. Der Mensch passt sich seiner entsprechenden Umgebung und deren Umstände an.

Auf der Welt ist es leider so, dass der stärkere gewinnt. Und das muss nicht umbedingt auf das physische beschränkt sein.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Ändern können, ja. Ändern wollen, im Regelfall nein. Warum auch? Man ist ja der Stärkere. Da der Großteil der Menschheit so denkt, muss man anfangen damit klar zukommen.

Achja zum Thema... Noobbasher gehen mir auch aufn Sack. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und musste sich vieles erst beibringen. Wenn man dann gleich auf nen Neuling in nem Spiel losgeht, kommt es häufig nicht mehr dazu, dass der sich das beibringen kann, weil er schlicht und ergreifend die Lust verliert. Und kommt mir nicht mit "muss er mehr üben" . Mal im Ernst Leute, das sind Spiele. Ich spiele größtenteils, um zu entspannen und mich gegebenenfalls ein wenig abzureagieren, nicht um noch mehr Frust aufzubauen. Noobbasher sind das Letzte. Noch schlimmer, wenn sie sich dann auch noch zu schade sind Tips zu geben, wie man sich verbessern kann. Ich frag mich manchmal echt, wie die im normalen Leben sind^^


----------



## DestinysHand (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



MyPrime schrieb:


> DestinysHand schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TaipanGer schrieb:
> ...


Ich bin kein Mensch der jemanden wegen seiner Gesinnung einfach verurteilt.
Ich finde es sogar gut wenn jemand sich Gedanken macht.
Aber wer eine Aussage trifft ,denkt sich etwas dabei.
Und wenn eben diese Aussage provokanten Charakter hat muss man damit rechnen entsprechendes Feedback zu bekommen!
Ich könnte noch sehr viele Beispiele nennen warum seine Ansicht einfach schlicht und ergreifend Bullshit ist!
Wenn er wirklich meint was er da sagt ,kann ich ihn schonmal grundsätzlich nicht leiden!
Wenn er sich allen Menschen gegenüber so verhält wird er nichts als Hass und Verachtung ernten!
Wobei ich denke ,dass er garnicht die Weitsicht besitzt überhaupt zu erfassen was er da von sich gibt!
Und ich bin keins von den Opfern die nur auf die Fresse bekommen!
Auch was Rhetorik und Argumentation anbelangt kann ich mit jedem Stand halten!
Ich habe sicherlich kein Problem damit, mir einen Denkfehler einzugestehen ,wenn man mich denn vernünftig darauf hinweist und auch in der Lage ist mir den Fehler zu nennen!
Nobody`s perfect! Und wenns so wäre ,wäre es auch langweilig ,genauso wie es langweilig wäre ,würden alle gleich sein!
Von Schicksal habe ich nie gesprochen ...
Ich glaube auch nicht dran ,was natürlich auch jedem selbst überlassen bleibt!
Von einer Ideologie zu sprechen finde ich ich in dem Sinne grundsätzlich falsch ,weil es nicht mehr als eine hirnlose Parole ist !
Sollten wirklich seine Lebensumstände dermassen kaputt sein ,empfinde ich ehrliches Mitleid für ihn!
Ich wurde selber schon oft enttäuscht und es ist sicherlich nicht immer alles rosig ,aber so tief könnte ich niemals sinken ,egal wie meine Lebensumstände aussehen!


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (6. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Was mich am meisten nervt, ist alles, was die fairness im Spiel kaputt macht, angefangen vom Lagger, der dank schlechter Leitung wie eins von diesen Viechern aus Stalker plötzlich vor einem auftaucht ohne das man was machen kann, bis zum "professionellen" Spielspaßdestruktor, der mit wallhack und aimbot über seinen mangelnden skill hinwegzutäuschen versucht.

In die Kategorie zählt auch alles was mit luck zutun hat, zum Beispiel spontanes Granatenwerfen ohne ersichtlichen Grund (ich red hier nicht von blocknades)  oder eben die allseitsbeliebte noobtube.

Aber am schlimmsten, am aller aller schlimmsten, sind die Leute, die nen votekick gegen einen starten, weil man besser ist als sie!


----------



## mab72 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Wenn ich wüsste was ein noobtuber, flamer, quitter usw. ist könnte ich auch mein senf dazu abgeben!?!


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Es gibt einfach nichts schlimmeres wie Cheater!!!


----------



## Amanra (7. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Was könnte die Welt schön sein, wenn man bei so einem Artiekl nicht 20 mal klicken, laden und scrollen müßte. Echt, da verlier ich die Lust.  Wenn ihr nur euren alten Internet-Auftritt beibehalten hättet


----------



## xesued (7. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Nervig sind fast alle genannten Typen.
Nach meiner Ansicht ist es Aufgabe der Entwickler/Mapper, die Spielregeln und das Spielfeld so zu gestalten, dass solche Spielverderber-Verhaltensweisen entweder ganz ausgeschlossen sind, oder zumindest sich spielerisch längerfristig nicht lohnen, weil z.B. ein  Levelaufstig verhindert wird, oder die Spieler durch andere Spielweise den "Störenfried" schnell ausschalten können. 
Spawn-Camping lässt sich mit einer Unverwundbarkeitsphase rund um den Spawnpunkt leicht aushebeln....usw. Für fast jedes Problem gibt's ne Lösung.

Den einzigen Punkt, den ich allerdings noch nie verstanden habe, ist die Unterscheidung zwischen Camper und Sniper.
Wenn einer als Sniper spielt, weil das Spiel es halt anbietet und auf die damit verbundene Methode des Auflauerns und fraggen aus der Ferne zurückgreift, ist bei entsprechendem Skill schnell das "Camper" Geschrei nicht weit. Dabei macht der Spieler genau das, was für diese Klasse vorgesehen ist. Wenn einem das Spiel so keinen Spass macht, _ spielt man das falsche Spiel!_ Gegen Sniper muss man halt anders vorgehen, als Gegner mit Sturmgewehren o.ä.
Oft gibt es aber auch Server, auf denen Sniperwaffen und Raketenwerfer per Skript nicht zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## TheDemolition (7. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



xesued schrieb:


> Nervig sind fast alle genannten Typen.
> Nach meiner Ansicht ist es Aufgabe der Entwickler/Mapper, die Spielregeln und das Spielfeld so zu gestalten, dass solche Spielverderber-Verhaltensweisen entweder ganz ausgeschlossen sind, oder zumindest sich spielerisch längerfristig nicht lohnen, weil z.B. ein  Levelaufstig verhindert wird, oder die Spieler durch andere Spielweise den "Störenfried" schnell ausschalten können.
> Spawn-Camping lässt sich mit einer Unverwundbarkeitsphase rund um den Spawnpunkt leicht aushebeln....usw. Für fast jedes Problem gibt's ne Lösung.
> 
> ...


  Da stimm ich dir zu ... allerdings trifft der Begriff "Camper" gezielt auf die Spieler zu, die nicht in der Lage sind im direkten Duell mit Nahkampfwaffen, Sturmgewehren etc. erfolgreich abzuschneiden und nur aus der Ferne auf entsprechend defensive, versteckte Weise zum Erfolg zu kommen und dies daher fast ausschließlich tun.


----------



## Lolmacher (8. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



mab72 schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste was ein noobtuber, flamer, quitter usw. ist könnte ich auch mein senf dazu abgeben!?!


   Du weißt das nicht?
-Noobtuber: So werden skillose gennant, die in spielen wie Bad Company 2 ausschließlich den Granatenwerfer benutzen
-Flamer: Jemand der nur nörgelt   
-Quitter: Jemand der einfach aus dem Spiel geht.. Kann in Spielen wie Left 4 Dead nervig sein, wenn einer plötzlich einfach so "bb" sagt und die anderen im Stich läst


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (8. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

ganz klar camper . . die sind und waren schon immer bei mir verhasst -.-"

ich hab nicht mal was gegen cheater . . . 
ich bemitleide sie nur


----------



## Buggy-der-Clown (8. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

ganz klar camper.....die vermiesen die ganze spannung eines nahkampfes mann gegen mann....
und cheater......die werden auf guten servern eh immer gekickt und nerven also auch nicht....^^


----------



## JackBat (8. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Alle die nicht für Cheater govotet haben sind selber welche und das VAC von Valve erkennt nicht jeden Cheat sonst würden nicht so viele davon rumlaufen. Es gibt genügend Cheater die nur durch menschliche Augen identifiziert wurden in den professionellen Ligen.


----------



## flaepster (15. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Ich finde das der "Camper" zu unrecht auf der Liste steht.  Denn in den meisten Spielen kann man durch Teamarbeit jeden Camper fertig machen. Camper sind nur ein Problem wenn das Spiel von Natur aus schlecht aus balanciert ist.

Es mit Campern aufzunehmen macht den meisten Spaß weil es Teamwork voraus setzt bzw meistens überhaupt erst zustande kommen läst. Es ist unter Umständen etwas langwierig aber immer zu schaffen.

Die meisten Spieler merken nur einfach nicht das es keinen Erfolg hat den Camper auf eigene Faust fertig zumachen.

Waffen wie Rauch oder Blendgranaten sind genau für solche Späße gedacht. Das ganze dann noch Kombiniert mit dem Angriff von mehreren Seiten und der Camper ist Geschichte. 

Das einzige Problem an Campern sind Idioten die es nicht auf die Kette kriegen sich mit einander abzusprechen. (ok das wird bei vielen verschiedenen Sprachen zum Problem aber wenn man nur ein paar Spieler für eine anti-camper-strategie gewinnen kann werden die anderen schon mitkriegen "was gespielt wird")


----------



## BlueDragon92 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

cheater laer alles schön und nicht gut...
aber das is meist nicht so sehr das problem
man kann ja den server wechseln oder den anderen einfach sagen das er wo anders spielen könne

was ich absolut krank fand war ein spieler der mich in css die ganze zeit verfolgte
egal auf welchen server ich gejoint in egal zu welcher uhrzeit erkamm keine 2min später hinter mir her gejoint, das ging so lange bis ich css nach 2wochen dann inruhe gelassen habe, ich hab seit demcss nicht mehr angefasst (das war vor ca 1,5monaten)
ich konnte nichts gegen ihn unternehmen und gekckt wurde er auch nicht
er hat versucht in immer nur mich zu killen er hat mich verfolgt! und er war besser als ich!! die anderen spieler hat er meist inoriert um mich zu töten...

das nen ich viruelles stalken und es macht das ganze spielkaputt man hat keinen ock mehr und hat sein geld sogesehen umsonst ausgegeben


----------



## Whowulf (6. November 2010)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Camper


----------



## proheada123 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

Reihenfolge:
1.Cheater
2.lagger
3camper


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Cheater egal in welchem Team
Noob im eigenen Team
Base, Flag Camper (an Gegnerischen Punkten)

ist aber auch Lustig wenn Cheater so wenig Skill haben und man die einfach töten kann, in jeder Runde neu bis die aufgeben...und den Server verlassen hatte bei Americas army 2.x mal so einen (Speed Cheat [konnte recht schnell laufen aber anscheinend nicht gleichzeitig schießen])


----------



## dxdiag (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

Cheater sind wohl die schlimmsten, aber mich nervten immer die ADMINS einiger Css-Server. Da diese ja heutzutage schon im alter von 13 auftreten und alle Leute kicken die Ihm zu gut sind macht sowas nimmer Spaß. Die Onlinemultiplayer-Serveradmins sollten nur von Herstellen betrieben werden und somit sind auch die Spieler treu! Aber da das nicht so ist habe ich mein CSS nach 6 Jahren verkauft. Ich fühle mich jetzt ein Jahr später schon viel besser ^^ (brauch ich nicht)


----------



## Veez (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

CSS: 
Cheater
Kiddys
Admins die sich toll fühlen

Battlefield:
Base Raper
Lagger
Leute die sich toll fühlen immer in die Baser Mörser zu schmeißen

League of Legends:
Leaver
Flamer


----------



## DaDeluXeVB (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

passt perfekt zum thema, aber egal unterschreibt einfach wenn cheater auch hasst wie ich und viele viele mehr da drausen in der online community

http://www.petitionen24.com/account_ban_for_online-cheaters


----------



## Dancinator (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

Snipern ist für mich kein campen,das ist halt bei sniper so.Die laufen ja auch nicht wirklich im normalfall rum


----------



## Darknomis806 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

cheater 
noobtuber
kiddies
flamer
camper


----------



## DerDodi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

Mal meine Rangliste für die nervigsten Leute in Shootern:

5. Spawn-Camper/Base-Raper
4. Kiddies bzw. Leute mit einem sehr, sehr lautem und von Störgeräuschen geplagtem Mikro die dauerhaft auf die PTT-Taste drücken und meistens auch noch eine Sprache sprechen die niemand versteht. Serverregeln die besagen, dass nur Englisch gesprochen werden darf werden von diesen Leuten natürlich gekonnt überlesen.

Und jetzt zur Top 3 der nervigsten Gamer-Typen im Internet:

3. Camper
2. Viele Camper
1. Ein verdammtes Team voller Camper.

Die meisten Camper haben es geschafft eine Lösung zu finden, mit der sie ihre Unfähigkeit einen Shooter zu spielen sehr gut verstecken können. Ein typisches Setup für diese Camper sieht so aus (Cod:MW2/CodO):

1. Erst einmal darf eine ordentliche Sniper nicht fehlen. Je nach Spiel noch modifiziert mit Herzschlagsensor bzw. Schalldämpfer.
2. Was wäre eine Sniper als Primärwaffe ohne einen Granatwerfer als Sekundärwaffe?
3. Mit Pinzette und Lupe hat der gewöhnliche Camper die Möglichkeit seine Freude richtig ausleben zu können, dafür muss er aber nicht das Spiel verlassen! Natürlich trägt jeder Camper eine Tonne Claymores mit sich rum. So macht er Frags ohne eigentlich etwas zu machen. Perfekt!

Naja, so siehts leider aus...

Achja, Cheater sind in meiner Top 5 aus dem Grund nicht dabei, da ich gerne mal sollchen Leuten beim "Spielen" zu schaue und dann versuche zu verstehen welcher Part dabei gerade Spaß macht... Trotzdem wäre eine Welt ohne Cheater natürlich besser.


----------



## HMCpretender (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

Campen ist eine Kunst!

Nein, mal ehrlich: wieso sollte ich als Terroist wild hüpfend auf ein GSG-Team zulaufen, wenns auch Kistenstapel und dunkle Ecken gibt. Wäre doch total unrealistisch.


----------



## Gamer4578 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

eindeutig lagger^^


----------



## JillValentine21 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper? [PCG-Top-Artikel August 2010]*

Also ich beziehe meine Antwort jetzt mal auf Crysis 2 da es das letzte Spiel war was ich online gespielt habe.. Also mich regen momentan die ganzen Cheater tierisch auf egal wo,wie,oder wann man spielt man kann fast zu 100% sagen das jeder 2. einen Aimbot oder einen Radarhack oder sonstwas hat.. so gut wie keiner kann mehr ohne unfaire Mittel spielen.. Das ist echt zum kotzen und aus dem Grund Spiele ich auch keine Online Spiele mehr wo man gegeneinander spielt höchstens Coop aber sonst gar nichts mehr weil mir das viel zu doof ist..

Dann regen mich auch noch die sogennaten "Rusher" (oder wie man die nennt) auf die Leute die wie die bekloppten durch die Karte rennen und in einem unfairem Tempo alles umnieten was sich bewegt und sich dann selber für die tollsten halten.. das mögen bestimmt welche toll finden aber mein Gott es sind nur Spiele man Gewinnt kein Auto oder sowas also kann man sich auch bissl zurückhalten besonders auf Fun-Servern.

Oder diese ganzen Rotzfrechen Idioten die das Internet bevölkern die egal was man sagt als Antwort erstmal eine Fette Beleidigung rauslassen müssen und überhaupt nicht mehr wissen wie man eine Konversation auf Menschlicher Basis führt.. traurig ist das. Klar kommt es mal vor das man im Spiel sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt und etwas übertreibt aber trotzdem muss man nicht gleich beleidigen.. das ist echt schon sehr traurig..

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich ab und zu mal Counterstrike gespielt mit Headset und wie das halt so ist.. das habe ich aber schnell gelassen weil mir das zu blöd wurde.. dann War ich Admin bei Crysis Wars und auch das wurde mir dann zu blöd und jetzt mitlerweile lasse ich das ganz und gar weil es mir halt zu dumm ist also spiele ich für mich selber oder im Coop wenn ich denn überhaupt noch spiele


----------



## JillValentine21 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*



DestinysHand schrieb:


> TaipanGer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DestinysHand schrieb:
> ...


Hm habe mir das gerade mal durchgelesen und ganz ehrlich ich muss lachen.. So wie du schreibst klingst du wie ein kleines armes Kind ganz nach dem Motto "Die Welt ist so schrecklich böse" 

Ganz ehrlich? Ich weiß ganz genau was es heißt bis zum Hals in der scheiße zu sein, zu leiden,allein zu sein ich habe Dinge erlebt die du dir wahrscheinlich nichtmal vorstellen kannst weil du auf der Stelle zusammenbrechen würdest.

Aber egal man kann an allem arbeiten und ich habe geschafft was die wenigsten schaffen.

Tue mir bitte einen gefallen pack deinen ganzen Hass ein und geh woanders hin wenn du rumheulen und deine Hassparolen loswerden willst und hör auf hier andere für dein Leben veranwortlich zu machen..

Du gehörst zu der Sorte Mensch die ich nicht mag und das sage ich dir so wie das ist ich hatte mal eine ähnliche Haltung aber ich kann dir sagen damit wirst du auf die Schnautze fliegen bzw mit der Haltung früher oder später auf jemanden damit treffen der dich dann mal so richtig fliegen lässt.

Mach einfach den Kopf zu uind lass die Leute hier zufrieden oder unterhalte dich wie ein Mensch und nicht mit deiner 24/7 Hasskappe das braucht hier keiner!


----------



## Mothman (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Special - Wer nervt Sie am meisten im Multiplayer? Rage-Quitter, Lagger, Camper oder Base-Raper?*

Also "Camper" stören mich garnicht. 
Ist doch viel spannender und realistischer die Feuergefechte aus Stellungen heraus zu führen.
Wesentlich spaßiger, als ein ständiges Rumgehoppse und wildes durch die Luft Ballern.

Mich regen eher die Leute auf, die - sobald man mal 2 Minuten aus einer Stellung kämpft - sofort "Scheiß CAMPER!!!" schreiben.


Wenn sich ein Gegner "eingegraben" hat (also "campt"), dann sollte man das als Herausforderung sehen ihn aus seiner Stellung rauszuballern. 
Sich quasi selbst daraus einen Spaß machen, anstatt rumzuheulen. 


Aber es kommt sicherlich auch immer auf das Spiel an. Bei manchen Spielen passt Campen nicht. Bei anderen (wie z.B. BC2) finde ich es überhaupt nicht schlimm.


----------



## rider210 (26. Juni 2011)

in starcraft sind lagger ziemlich nervend.
dann noch leute die denken aufgrund ihrer ladder die besten im ganzen spiel zu sein


----------



## Sabbelmann (15. Juli 2011)

backpfeife schrieb:


> blöde frage, ich weiß zwar was ein bunnyhopp ist aber was ist an bunnyhoppern so schlimm?
> 
> danke für eine aufklärung


Ist wohl schon etwas zu spät, aber wer weiss. 
Bunnyhopping macht die ganze balances einer Map kaputt, da man z.B. innerhalb von Augenblicken in der gegnerischen Base sein kann, sich die Flagge schnappt und wieder weg ist. Selbst wenn andere dann auch bunnyhoppen kann man nicht so schnell reagieren bzw, einfach nichts machen, eben weil die Map für sowas nicht gemacht ist.

Übrigens verstehen manche gar nicht was bunnyhopping überhaupt ist. Durch bunnyhopping wird man extrem schnell. Es gibt noch andere "hopping" arten, aber die sind eher witzlos und bringen nur einen kleinen Vorteil. Bunnyhopping dagegen kann man sich in engen Maps so vorstellen wie als ob jemand extremen Lag hat, da man ihn nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit sieht obwohl er eigentlich viel länger zu sehen sein sollte.

Warum sich viele über Camper aufregen verstehe ich absolut nicht. Ich hab noch nie erlebt dass mich ein Camper wirklich sauer gemacht hat. Wenn er wirklich nervig wird, dann schnappt man ihn sich einfach, und wenn er dumm ist, dann campt man ihn selbst. Was ist daran das Problem? Wenn man immer wieder in seine Falle tappt ist man doch selbst der dumme...
Hm, oh gerade hat es bei mir Klick gemacht. Vielleicht mögen viele deswegen keine Camper, weil ihnen durch sie klar wird dass sie scheisse spielen und nichtmal simpelste Taktiken planen und durchführen können.


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. Januar 2012)

dxdiag schrieb:


> Aber da das nicht so ist habe ich mein CSS nach 6 Jahren verkauft.



wie konntest du's weiterverkaufen, wenn 's über nen Steam-Account geht?


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (26. Januar 2012)

...dass mittlerweile nicht selten der Single-Playermodus eines Spiels unter eben dem Multiplayer leiden muss. *GRMPF*


----------



## cell81469 (15. Februar 2012)

Mit abstand am Nervigsten sind Bug-Abuser, Lagger und Cheater.

Flamer sind meistens nur Lachhaft.

Und Noob-Basher sollte man schon richtig machen^^ Ich hab auch schon einige Partien Starcraft gegen anfänger gezockt. Dabei aber mit denen im TS gehockt und se ab und an vorgewarnt was von mir kommt und se Langsam aber sicher zu ordentlichen Mitspielern für meine Gruppe heangezüchtet^^ davor aber mit allen tricks abgezogen damit se auch merkwürdige varianten lernen^^


----------

